# Box Monthly? Scam?



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

So one of my Facebook followers PMed me about Box Monthly and was concerned about it due to the poor customer service and the products looking to be old and/or from EBay. I think I have heard of Box Monthly or I might just be confusing the format with Makeup Monthly since it's the same idea.

Considering we just dealt with *Posh Pod*, which in the end turned out to have been a scam since they were buying products from EBay for their "Pods" and were also sending out counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C products, I did take a look at Box Monthly and noticed it's set up on Wordpress and that the boxes look to be cheap with a homemade label stuck on (you can see that the label looks to have been roughly cut to fit the box).



​ 
From their blog:

http://boxmonthly.com/

For only $12 a month you get the best new Luxury beauty full sized items and healthy treats for your bag.

In reality the price is $17 a month because they charge for shipping.

From the About page:



> Lori Peters comes from a Television and advertising background. I have followed TV celebrities from the â€œTodayâ€ show to movies. I know all kinds of celebrity secrets from beauty tricks of the trade to anti-aging trends, to how to eat healthy and feel good inside and out and I want to bring them to you. I review beauty products, attend fashion shows and movie premiers, try out hair salons, hair products and health foods. *I have a social media and writing background*. I also am a life coach. I can talk to you about how youâ€™re feeling and whatâ€™s on your mind. I believe a woman needs to love herself from the inside out. Ask me anything. &amp;Iâ€™d love to write for you, talk to you and meet for coffee. We are looking for new sponsors and investors. We are on the move. Contact:


 For someone with a social media background, much less a writing background, her website looks unprofessional, messy and alarm bells are just ringing for me about them just based from their website. IT screams Posh Pod all over again for me. Now I'm not saying she IS a scam but from what I was told that one of her customers was blocked from posting on her wall for asking questions about the July box.

From the July box I see a Macadamia Natural Oil hair packet along with an Eyeko eyeliner... both of which came in different beauty boxes (Macadamia Natural Oil hair packet from Test Tube and Eyeko from Birchbox).

One of her subscribers received the July box and the box wasn't sealed, the products were leaking everywhere, one was EXPIRED food,  as well as dirty plus the inserts appeared to be homemade printouts and when she contacted the owner of the company the owner told her to unsubscribe if she was unhappy and went on about how expensive it is to mail the products but not a word about replacing any of the broken, damaged or expired products! Personally looking at the site and hearing about that one nightmare has cemented in my own head that this is one company I do NOT want to deal with.

Anyone here a member of Box Monthly? If so did you get your July box? Pictures?


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 30, 2012)

*I purchased the July Box the other day, and then cancled my re-occuring payment from Pay Pal.*

*I sent her an email asking if I would get the July box and she replied YES.*

*As soon as I cancled my re-occuring PayPal payment I got an email asking why. *

*I found it odd and after I read somemore information on reviews Im glad I did.*

*I can give a review of products and photos when it comes.*

*Lisa*

Here is the email: (read from the bottom up)

  

If you resubscribe we could refund the money for July payment so you are not charged twice.  It's easier if we have it straight for the records so we know how many we need for August boxes.   Thanks.   Lori Peters Boxmonthly -------- Original Message --------
Subject: Re: JULY BOX...

From: Date: Thu, July 26, 2012 8:08 pm
To: [email protected]

I meant to cancel ********* and I canceled the wrong payment and it said I can't retract it that I have to resubscribe.
Should I do it when the august boxes go out so I don't get charged twice for july.
 

----- Reply message -----
From: [email protected]
Date: Thu, Jul 26, 2012 7:27 pm
Subject: JULY BOX...
To: "L.  Hi Lisa:   Why did you cancel payment?  You just joined.  Please let me know.  I was excited to have you as a member.   Regards,   Lori Peters Founder Boxmonthly.com


----------



## liziam (Jul 30, 2012)

box monthly is definitely one of the sketchiest sites I've ever seen. Doesn't even look like they are trying to make it look legit...


----------



## Souly (Jul 30, 2012)

All kinds of alarm bells going off...yikes!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

That email is odd to say the least. On one hand I'm glad she's keeping an eye on her customers but at the same time... that's kind of creepy. Only time will tell if they're another Posh Pod.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm all for giving a new business some help....

I will update (here) when the box comes (with photos) so others can see if it is legit/and give my opinion.

Hope so...$17 is not the end of the world, what would bother me more is to have someone scam me.

For now I have the July box scheduled to be send and not a re-occuring account.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Pass! Looks a bit sketchy to me. If I want food samples, I'd go to Costco lol. Not trying to knock the foodie subs, but I want makeup/beauty only things. I'm also not interested in products being recycled/overlapped between subs. I get enough of that between BB and SS.


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 30, 2012)

I say pass on it! I gave them a shot and hated it. It's like everything in there was thrown in as fillers. This is from the "What companies do you subscribe to" thread.



> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my update:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

Jesse's Girl? Really?! I don't think Jesse (the owner of Jesse's Girl) does subscription boxes, that is work with them. I spoke with him (and I have a post coming up on their upcoming products) at CPNA and he didn't seem to know what beauty box subscriptions were. Odd.


----------



## Boxmonthly (Jul 30, 2012)

I am a representative of Boxmonthly and did immediately reply to the customers request.  The product you are referring to is Pureology Precious Oil and it was sent from the company and is perfect.  The snacks are also from a company and they are good till 2/13 so it is not true that they are expired at all.  I refunded her money, because she was upset and that's what she asked for.  I was not aware of anything breaking.

The box was sent the items in a priority box from the post office and I assume something happened in the delivery process in the handling from the post office.  Boxmonthly is open to suggestions about alternative packaging and ideas.  We also are looking for people to work with us.  

This was not listed as purely a beauty box and we were integrating other features into it as the concept is for women to feel good about themselves as well as look good.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm...... well the Pureology Oil will more than pay for the box and I probably would have purchased the product for a friend.

We shall see...


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 30, 2012)

For $17 a month it doesn't seem worth it for me so I will pass. Then again I'm pretty much over all subscription services at this point.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

On the website, it states that the rate is promotional. Do you plan on raising the monthly charge? I guess you could always inquire about what the damage was, in reference to expired or leaking/damaged products. Also, I'm curious as to what else you might think to include for future boxes. I'm not really interested in food based boxes, but wouldn't mind those kind of things as "extras" on occasion, like Birchbox does.



> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a representative of Boxmonthly and did immediately reply to the customers request.  The product you are referring to is Pureology Precious Oil and it was sent from the company and is perfect.  The snacks are also from a company and they are good till 2/13 so it is not true that they are expired at all.  I refunded her money, because she was upset and that's what she asked for.  I was not aware of anything breaking.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 30, 2012)

I received my Boxmonthly today and was disappointed.  Things were stuffed in the box and seemed very hodge/podge.

I received:

-Pureology Precious Oil Versatile Caring Oil

-Enjoy Life Mountain Mambo not nuts! Seed and Fruit Mix
-Healthy To Go Green Energy Tea Fusion - (2 of them)
-A barrette that has CZs making 3 flowers with 3 stones on each side (it looked used, no residue on it, but the black paint on the barrette was wearing off in several places)
-Anne Marie Borlind Mascara
-Wisdom for the Sole minibook
-A coupon for Plentils -A Self Esteem award printed on 8 1/2"x11" paper made out to my first name dated 7/22/2012 -A flyer from "Enjoy Life-Eat Freely" products (Looks like the Plentils and the Mountain Mambo are products in this line.)   Thinking of canceling the Paypal preauthorization after my head stops itching.  Having kids in school and getting possibly used hair accessories screams LICE to me.  Most likely me being paranoid, but my head is still itchy!   ICK


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Boxmonthly today and was disappointed.  Things were stuffed in the box and seemed very hodge/podge.
> 
> ...


 Sounds kind of interesting actually....There are a few items (if mine is the same) that I will gift to my friend.

As far as the hair accessory goes...sanitize it. I love finding vintage hair clips, pins, and such at antique shops and they all get sanitized. I get your point though...(if it is) It shouldnt be used.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

People are silly really for subscribing to just anything, don't be so hyper to accept a new subscription. I will not swipe my card for anyone new without thorough research. It's foolish.

Just now seeing the pics and reading the responses. Awkward. I'm out lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pass! Looks a bit sketchy to me. If I want food samples, I'd go to Costco lol. Not trying to knock the foodie subs, but I want makeup/beauty only things. I'm also not interested in products being recycled/overlapped between subs. I get enough of that between BB and SS.






Costco, true lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 30, 2012)

This seems a little off to me.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People are silly really for subscribing to just anything, don't be so hyper to accept a new subscription. I will not swipe my card for anyone new without thorough research. It's foolish.


 Not "silly" OR "hyper" to want to try new things......

I tend to be on the more adventurous side. This is no different to me (for $17) than trying out one new high end product and hating it. PAY PAL all the way also...no credit cards. Easy to cancel.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not "silly" OR "hyper" to want to try new things......
> 
> I tend to be on the more adventurous side. This is no different to me (for $17) than trying out one new high end product and hating it. PAY PAL all the way also...no credit cards. Easy to cancel.


At least I can return the "HE products" that I've purchased if I don't like them. Nothing in the box looks good, imo. Then you all come back crying about a new subscription you despise.  I'll stick w/ the subscriptions I already have. Enjoy!


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At least I can return the "HE products" that I've purchased if I don't like them. Nothing in the box looks good, imo. Then you all come back crying about a new subscription you despise.  I'll stick w/ the subscriptions I already have. Enjoy!


 If we dont "come back crying" about it, how will people ever know what its like...I believe its called a review. If its good then everyone jumps on the bandwagon. If its not then those of us who tried it out are out a little $.

I also dont think this thread was an invitation to JOIN...it is a discussion ABOUT the box subscription itself.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 30, 2012)

Why be so rude? Attitude is not necessary and is mostly perplexing....



> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least I can return the "HE products" that I've purchased if I don't like them. Nothing in the box looks good, imo. Then you all come back crying about a new subscription you despise.  I'll stick w/ the subscriptions I already have. Enjoy!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

I can understand not wanting to sign up for just anything however when a company hasn't launched then there are no sites to go get reviews from - which is why sites like MUT exist for members to talk about products especially new and upcoming products.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we dont "come back crying" about it, how will people ever know what its like...I believe its called a review.


This made me chuckle... because it's true.

Edit: I actually appreciate when people tell me why they like or dislike certain items. Often times it helps me decide if I want to try something or not based on my own preferences.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I'm soooo hooked on MUT. I do like the fact I've been exposed to lots of new subs, beauty related anything! My wallet doesn't appreciate it, but my inner fawning, ego centric beauty diva luuuurves it lol. I know a lot of people want to do the "rosey posey" glasses and relegate all the complainers/negative comments to a seperate thread, but I find it's helpful to read ALL the info on subs. That's life, good and bad. Other people's experiences and opinions do factor in a bit when I consider these services and whether they'd be pleasing to me. My decisions aren't ruled by others' reviews, but do factor in a bit. Some people have had issues like damaged products, expired products, overcharging. Those are important factors that play into whether or not I want to get in on a sub, not just the contents. CS is another huge part. Also, info available and professionalism are up on my list as well.

That said, to the Boxmonthly rep, your company's website is a bit vague and does not seem well put together. I get you're a start up, but the lack of info/FAQ is not inspiring. Your overall charge for your box at the moment is $17, at your "promotional" rate. Considering what other subs are charging and going from the display picture posted above and on your website, it looks more like a home made gift basket and not that professional.


----------



## mimosette (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jesse's Girl? Really?! I don't think Jesse (the owner of Jesse's Girl) does subscription boxes, that is work with them. I spoke with him (and I have a post coming up on their upcoming products) at CPNA and he didn't seem to know what beauty box subscriptions were. Odd.


  So, Representative of Box Monthly , care to comment on this?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can I just throw something out there?

When you open a sub, please invest in a good, professional-looking website. Please invest in professionally printed collaterals. Please disclose  on your website the origin of your products.  Otherwise, I am not sure why you should bother unless you are trying to scam innocent consumers.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a representative of Boxmonthly and did immediately reply to the customers request.  The product you are referring to is Pureology Precious Oil and it was sent from the company and is perfect.  The snacks are also from a company and they are good till 2/13 so it is not true that they are expired at all.  I refunded her money, because she was upset and that's what she asked for.  I was not aware of anything breaking.
> 
> ...


 I would love to know how it is that your company sends out beauty/lifestyle samples but does not know what a B.B. cream is. This is a quote from an email that Lori (the owner) to the client she sent a damaged box to. 
*â€œHi,*
*Great information.  You made me laugh.    What is BB cream?  Burts Bees?â€*
  Also, what is your excuse about when this customer tried to show you (via pictures from her Facebook page) exactly how bad the box was that you blocked her? Are you denying future clients an HONEST view of your company ? I honestly hope she finds the courage to make her video and post it to YouTube. I have seen the pictures. The items are old, dusty, and in various states of disarray. I feel sorry for the client who got that box. I feel sorry for the people who see your Facebook page, not realizing you BAN anyone who gives an HONEST opinion of what they received from your company. When a company refuses to have transparency with their customers then the company is not worthy of my time or my money.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Jul 31, 2012)

By the way,hello everyone!




 I am Becca. I have read tons of posts and had so much fun reading these forums. You all make talking about make-up so much fun and give such awesome honest reviews. I really enjoy the entire forum. I have never talked and just recently made an actual profile but I am the kinda girl who usually prefers to listen and watch before jumping into the conversation. I hope to get to know you all and wish everyone an excellent week.

Warmest Regards,

Becca R.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 31, 2012)

I subscribed to this box and I am waiting on it still, it might be in the mail now I haven't checked yet. I will post my opinion once I get it..


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 31, 2012)

Just received an email stating my box was on its way and should get it by the end of the week.....

(no tracking #) so I emailed and asked for one.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received an email stating my box was on its way and should get it by the end of the week.....
> 
> (no tracking #) so I emailed and asked for one.


 I contacted them yesterday about the shipping because I was told a week or two ago that all boxes should have been shipped and received last month. I was told that I would get it by the end of this week. I never got a tracking number either..


----------



## OiiO (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow... At this point the only people who would not know what a BB Cream is are those who never see any beauty news, do any beauty research, read any fashion and beauty blogs and magazines and never go to stores like Sephora. Seriously, the BB ads are everywhere these days, even on TV!

I wouldn't want to give my money to a company (or is it just 1 person?) that has been living under a rock for the past several years.



> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to know how it is that your company sends out beauty/lifestyle samples but does not know what a B.B. cream is. This is a quote from an email that Lori (the owner) to the client she sent a damaged box to.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the drama certainly is going up on this company. I'm not going to get into it here - yet - until I do some more research on this company. Suffice it to say it has shades of The Posh Pod all over it. Enough red flags were raised for me to start an "investigation" into Box Monthly.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 1, 2012)

It is weird that on their site, or wordpress I guess, that all of the comments everyone wrote have been deleted and you cannot comment anymore..


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 1, 2012)

Count me as completely clueless... what does BB stand for?


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL....I do not know if you can open a magazine without seeing an ad for at least one BB (beauty balm) product. They have been THE product of the year for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is still new to a lot of consumers, but for a company that is sending out monthly boxes the person who owns said company should be on the up&amp;up when it comes to these products. That is just my humble opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know how I missed the initials.  I have a couple of beauty balms that I love, but with BB is birchbox here more commonly, I just couldn't figure out how that fit in the context.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

http://6monkeysinabarrel.com/2012/08/01/box-monthly-updated-with-pictures/

What that blogger is reporting is that at one point in time Box Monthly had an award that claimed they were the best beauty box subscription company out there. Really?! How can something that just launched be the BEST?! After being called out on it was removed. The more I find out about this company the more it comes off as another Posh Pod. Between the owner claiming she's disabled and was in a wheelchair, to her mom being confused by the "mean" comments due to having Alzheimer's to her giving friends with cancer free products makes me think she's Gina/Silver incarnate (and she's not as far as I've been able to determine).


----------



## Souly (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://6monkeysinabarrel.com/2012/08/01/box-monthly-updated-with-pictures/
> 
> What that blogger is reporting is that at one point in time Box Monthly had an award that claimed they were the best beauty box subscription company out there. Really?! How can something that just launched be the BEST?! After being called out on it was removed. The more I find out about this company the more it comes off as another Posh Pod. Between the owner claiming she's disabled and was in a wheelchair, to her mom being confused by the "mean" comments due to having Alzheimer's to her giving friends with cancer free products makes me think she's Gina/Silver incarnate (and she's not as far as I've been able to determine).


 Wow!


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm the blogger who wrote about box monthly. I also made a YouTube rant about it &amp; wish I had made it sooner when I first realized it was such a scam. Box monthly commented when I first wrote the blog over two weeks ago but today I deleted &amp; reposted it but her comment to my first blog was "any questions please write me I'll be happy to answer" &amp; she left her email. I should have left up the first blog &amp; just put a link but i didnt &amp; now kinda regret it. What makes me mad is that I'm new to these sample boxes &amp; almost fell for this box until I did more research &amp; things looked so fishy. I just think the word need to be put out there although from what I've heard she plans to cancel it anyway. It's sad because the pics here are better then the ones on my blog but to recycle samples from other boxes is just wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

It also seems like it would be illegal if she is indeed recycling products from other beauty boxes. When our members trade things off with each other it's a trade and not for profit. It's just shady any way you cut it for her to resell things.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 1, 2012)

The person I mentioned in my blog wrote that she is thinking about contacting an attorney.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

For what though?


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 1, 2012)

Idk exactly but her box was terrible definitely not something I'd be happy to receive in the mail. Maybe if she got an attorney involved they could shut this chick down? Idk but I have never seen a real company delete comments or block people if they weren't happy the way this Lori does. Not right to falsely advertise and then delete the truth so others can see.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 1, 2012)

*cant see


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, having an opinion is sooooooo worthy of a lawsuit.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 1, 2012)

All of this is SO weird. Just reeks of Posh Pod. To me, at least.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 1, 2012)

Totally reeks of Posh Pod. And did you check the "interview" she posted on her "boxmonthly blog"? Weird, disjointed and poorly written interview with a Google + "guru"? This is just strange, just like Posh Pod.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine to get here. It was supposed to get here last week but I thunderstorm prevented my box from getting mailed is what I was told...


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 1, 2012)

Ohhhh boy...(LOL)

Mine is INROUTE and *I have a tracking number*.

I have never done a video but this may be worthy of one. I will at least take photos.





The $17 I paid is not a huge issue, I dont however like being scammed (if thats what it is....and it sort of reeks like it due to others experiences so far).

Im kindaof laughing at the whole thing, and Zadidoll you ROCK for digging up the dirt on this one.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine to get here. It was supposed to get here last week but I thunderstorm prevented my box from getting mailed is what I was told...


 I got an email yesterday saying mine was mailed. I replied that I wanted a tracking number. Did you get one? I would email her and ask for one.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhhh boy...(LOL)
> 
> ...


 I haven't received a tracking number. I will definitely be posting about the sub on my blog, like I do with everyone of my subs, although this might be the first one I might have something negative to say about..


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I missed the initials.  I have a couple of beauty balms that I love, but with BB is birchbox here more commonly, I just couldn't figure out how that fit in the context.


 LOL... I should have realized that (I am a BB-birchbox girl and a BB-beauty balm girl) next time I will write it out. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://6monkeysinabarrel.com/2012/08/01/box-monthly-updated-with-pictures/
> 
> What that blogger is reporting is that at one point in time Box Monthly had an award that claimed they were the best beauty box subscription company out there. Really?! How can something that just launched be the BEST?! After being called out on it was removed. The more I find out about this company the more it comes off as another Posh Pod. Between the owner claiming she's disabled and was in a wheelchair, to her mom being confused by the "mean" comments due to having Alzheimer's to her giving friends with cancer free products makes me think she's Gina/Silver incarnate (and she's not as far as I've been able to determine).


 I did some digging around and the owner has a channel on youtube. Her name is Lori Peters, but her youtube name is myhairistalking/scriptright. I am not sure if it is against rules to post the link (?) but on her channel she says she is looking for investors in her websites (plural). She also claims she is working on starting a box for cats (nuttykitty) and all sorts of odd/off the wall stuff. Also...she says SHE is the one interviewing celebrities on some of the videos. Since none of them are bent over (as a standing person would be to talk to a lady in a wheelchair) I am not buying any of her claims. I am not a harsh person but to rip off and scam people out of their hard earned money, that will ALWAYS get me fired up. LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

When people claim they're something they're not the truth will eventually come out.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 1, 2012)

This is all so sketchy!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 1, 2012)

This one sounds even weirder than Posh Pod


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one sounds even weirder than Posh Pod


 look at ready steady go... Even weirder


----------



## zorabell (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some digging around and the owner has a channel on youtube. Her name is Lori Peters, but her youtube name is myhairistalking/scriptright. I am not sure if it is against rules to post the link (?) but on her channel she says she is looking for investors in her websites (plural). She also claims she is working on starting a box for cats (nuttykitty) and all sorts of odd/off the wall stuff. Also...she says SHE is the one interviewing celebrities on some of the videos. Since none of them are bent over (as a standing person would be to talk to a lady in a wheelchair) I am not buying any of her claims. I am not a harsh person but to rip off and scam people out of their hard earned money, that will ALWAYS get me fired up. LOL


So I was trying to find some of the interviews but I found one of her other websites it is called nuttykitty.com ......weird.........


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very strange. It also appears she has multiple Facebook accounts which she has used, in addition to the Box Monthly fanpage, to correspond with potential subscribers. One of her accounts is mostly public, where she writes about problems with her USPS shipping accounts. She also advertises on her personal FB page that the boxes are $15 for the month of July (I assume with shipping?) "for $60 worth of products", with prices going up for August based upon the cost of shipping. Doesn't the website say $12 + $5 for the July box? What will the price increase be then, and how does that affect the ones opting for a year subscription, at $170?

I hope everything works out ok for the ones who have subscribed. I'm fairly certain I'll be passing on this one based upon the research many of us have done, but that doesn't mean it won't be worthwhile to those who have signed up. Trying to stay positive anyway!


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, AND she has multiple Twitter accounts (not sure if it is against the terms to post the links), but I counted AT LEAST six, all under the same name of Lori Peters. Many of them write back and forth to each other. One of her latest tweets states she is looking for beauty products for her boxes, in addition to crafts and things from Etsy?

I don't know girls...again, I hope it works out and she is just VERY proactive in her social media ventures.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

You can post the links.


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just in case anyone is wondering about the person behind this sub, since we know very little about her. I guess she is not talking to herself so much as mentioning and retweeting herself between accounts (probably just to get the most exposure possible), but still, just so we are all informed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://twitter.com/myhairtalking

https://twitter.com/My_hairtalking

https://twitter.com/monthlybox

https://twitter.com/boxmonthly

https://twitter.com/LoriLeePeters

https://twitter.com/StartupsNY

http://twitter.com/daterules  (Also a self-proclaimed dating expert, I see!)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I posted the EXACT SAME "This is weirder than Posh Pod" on the ready steady thread !!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> look at ready steady go... Even weirder


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Why does someone need THAT many Twitter handles? What is Twitter's TOS on multiple handles?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does someone need THAT many Twitter handles? What is Twitter's TOS on multiple handles?


She must have a ton of time because even one Twitter is hard for me to keep track of sometimes.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 2, 2012)

My friend made an extra twitter account just for twitter parties so she can alternate between them when one gets sent to "jail". A week or so later Twitter suspended both and requested an ID to prove she is who she says she is. She sent in a copy of her driver's license after which they permanently deleted her alternate account and told her that it's against the rules to have more than 1. I think businesses can have several handles without any issues (official handle, cs handle etc), but personal accounts must be 1 per individual.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does someone need THAT many Twitter handles? What is Twitter's TOS on multiple handles?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Ditto! I tend to forget - neglect - Twitter, Instagram, Tumblr, Klout and pretty much every other social media except Facebook.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am still waiting for an email back from her, I asked her if my box was mailed out and for a tracking number, and she hasn't written me back, which is odd because every other time I have emailed her I got an email back seriously within about 10 minutes.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

She updated her website, I guess today. Layout looks better but it's still Wordpress. Nothing wrong with Wordpress (Saucebox Cosmetics uses Wordpress) BUT don't make it obvious.


----------



## peacemanor (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the first hint of a problem is if they use paypal for payment!  I'm staying away from those.   I also cancelled Kara's way because I noticed a charge on my credit card a month before the shipment.  She said that she needed payment a month prior!  So I cancelled before getting any shipments.  That is really bad business.  I heard the law states you can't charge till you ship.  If she can't afford to pay for the boxes before she gets payment, then she shouldn't be in business!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll have to look into Federal law on when a company can charge.

My questions are:

1. Does she have a business license in NYC?
2. Does she have a business license with NY state?

3. Does she have a reseller's license (not the same as a business license)?

If she doesn't have any of those things and is NOT registered with the State's Business Dept then she can be in a whole heap of problems because states want their share of taxes. This is why some companies like Sample Society and Glossybox charge sales tax on their boxes.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She updated her website, I guess today. Layout looks better but it's still Wordpress. Nothing wrong with Wordpress (Saucebox Cosmetics uses Wordpress) BUT don't make it obvious.


 Actually, the fact that her website is built (and I'm using that term loosely) in Wordpress is the only good thing about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

True, true... least it's not a Wix site.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

I just read the entire posh pod discussion from beginning to end because of all the comments about how similar they are &amp; it's true. I seen the picture of the SS cew box she posted saying it was her July box &amp; I wish I had screen shot more of the evidence. To me it's just not right to lie about things which is what she has done &amp; then when confronted about it she deletes stuff instead of answering questions. When I first wrote my blog about this box she commented &amp; basically said if I had questions to email her but didn't answer any in the comment that she had posted on my blog. I'm tempted to find emails for the companies she is using &amp; write them directly to see if they are sponsoring her box. Good question about the licensing. I just hate seeing anyone scammed or paying money to get things in this box that actually come out of other boxes or from the sounds of it her own bathroom (the used hair clips that were previously mentioned) idk from the door I've been thinking it was fishy. I've been following this box monthly thing for over two weeks now to make sure what I have posted is true. I'm in no way trying to make it so this Lori loses money or has to close shop but in the same hand I want the truth when I ask for it not to be givin the run around &amp; then blocked for asking legit questions.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my box. If it isn't here by Saturday then I will make a case through paypal, especially since it was promised to get here last week and now she is ignoring me. I regret signing up for this box for sure lol


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

I wrote the Healthy to go company about the tea &amp; the Enjoy life foods company about the food products (I couldnt get the form to submit for the pureology company about the precious oil) to ask them if they were affiliated with box monthly and let them know she included their products in her July box. Once I get a reply I will post it.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

I posted on pureology's fb page. Hopefully we will find out how legit this all is very soon


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

Ohhhh boy...its here. Taking photos. YES it would appear that samples from other boxes are being recycled. Stay tuned.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

The reply from the green tea company- HI Beautymomma, Yes we did send samples for Boxmonthly's July box. I however was not the one who set this up. Have you heard something about her business not being legitimate? Please let me know if you hear anything from other companies. She does have our Green Tea Energy so I really hope it is legit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Healthy Regards, Madison Tybroski Internet Sales, Consumer and Marketing Specialist To Go Brands, Inc.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

OMG -- She's giving you her Birchbox items! I'll email my contact at BeFine and find out if BeFine is working with her.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Opened and photographed.
> 
> ...


 It looks like a random box really and I thought the items were supposed to be full sized..


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG -- She's giving you her Birchbox items! I'll email my contact at BeFine and find out if BeFine is working with her.


 Isnt that the EXPIRED product from a while ago....?


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

That magic Lumi sample I got in my FREE target beauty bag!! I'm wondering if she got three companies involved and then just filled in with other random products because that's how it's looking and I also contacted Jessi's girl


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 2, 2012)

Seriously? WOW.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

The ONLY "handouts" in the shipping box (used Pureology Box) are for the Plentils/EnjoyLife and a computer printed discount code for togobrands.com (the tea/drink packet).

Im actually sitting back LAUGHING at the whole idea that this silly woman actually thought THIS could pass for a subscription box. KUDOS to you all trying to put this scam artist out of bussiness.

(I bet my chickens like the Plentials.......)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow..WTF was this woman thinking? Recycling BB items for a new sub company? This is laughable, but quite sad and irritating that she has the gall to try and screw people like this! We need a new forum here entitled Beauty Insider Investigations lol. Craziness!


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyway I could use your pictures for my box monthly blog post?


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyway I could use your pictures for my box monthly blog post?


 Yes you can.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes you can.


 Do you want me to email them to you??


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

> Do you want me to email them to you??


 No can save them thank you very much I'll be posting them ASAP! Sorry you have to go through this BS with this so called company. So far the only company I've talked to is the green tea one so we shall see what other companies have to say. The packaging alone is unprofessional.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No can save them thank you very much I'll be posting them ASAP! Sorry you have to go through this BS with this so called company. So far the only company I've talked to is the green tea one so we shall see what other companies have to say. The packaging alone is unprofessional.


 Live &amp; learn....its OK.

Very laughable in fact!

*BUT I do however feel very sorry for the unsuspecting people posting that they want to subscribe on her FB page/wall. *


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

> Live &amp; learn....its OK. Very laughable in fact! *BUT I do however feel very sorry for the unsuspecting people posting that they want to subscribe on her FB page/wall.*


 They are posted!!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are posted!!


 I don't know if you can post links but can I get your blog link? I would love to read it!


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

> I don't know if you can post links but can I get your blog link? I would love to read it!


 It's (deleted link per Terms of Service) it's fairly new I just started it about two months ago lol


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

I find it funny that my box was supposedly shipped early this week and I live close to New York and I still have not got mine, or received a tracking number.

The box it came in looks horrible.. At least print out a shipping label so that there is no sloppy handwriting. Also weird that it was shipped from her name and not from the 'company name'


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 2, 2012)

I keep going back to look at those photos because this is just unbelievable. There are people on the FB page asking if they can still sign up!!


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep going back to look at those photos because this is just unbelievable. There are people on the FB page asking if they can still sign up!!


 Yes on the BOXMONTHLY FB wall there are people asking to sign up. If I post negative stuff Im sure she will block me.


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That magic Lumi sample I got in my FREE target beauty bag!! I'm wondering if she got three companies involved and then just filled in with other random products because that's how it's looking and I also contacted Jessi's girl


 Ha! I was going to say that the Loreal Magic Lumi sample was from the Target beauty bag!!!! Wow. This IS laughable. I am sort of amused by it, but feel bad for those legitimately thinking they are getting a worthwhile sub.

And on what planet is that "over $85" worth of products? Yes, the Pureology retails for around $40ish (I think), but can she consistently promise a box worth of over $85 every time? Not if she is looking for "crafts" from Etsy for her boxes, per her tweets...


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ha! I was going to say that the Loreal Magic Lumi sample was from the Target beauty bag!!!! Wow. This IS laughable. I am sort of amused by it, but feel bad for those legitimately thinking they are getting a worthwhile sub.
> ...


 lol I don't know how crafts incorporate into a beauty box as the box is supposed to be.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

> I say pass on it! I gave them a shot and hated it. It's like everything in there was thrown in as fillers. This is from the "What companies do you subscribe to" thread.


. I was wondering if I could use your pic in my blog too doll?


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess we will find out how legitimate her samples are once some of you hear back from the different companies. Assuming she doesn't have a relationship with some of them, and aside from not knowing if she even has a business license in NY, this has to violate Birchbox's terms of membership. Does anyone know anything about it? I tried browsing what they have on their website, but it didn't specifically state anything about this type of abuse.

I just really feel invested in the Birchbox community as a subscriber, and I know many ladies wait a long time to get a box after being on the waiting list. In addition to other people being ripped off, it angers me that Birchbox is being abused as well. I guess there is no way to prove she is using their samples for profit, but if she is, she shouldn't be allowed to keep her account.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow so much drama lol


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 2, 2012)

> . I was wondering if I could use your pic in my blog too doll?


 It's all yours


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 2, 2012)

> It's all yours


 Thanks Hun!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am wondering, based on the wacked out twitter accounts, FB accounts and multiple web pages, if there is some mental illness.


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok, as if we didn't need more proof that this is a scam, I found another piece of evidence of this lady trying to rip people off. After that, I promise I'll stop trying to expose all the beauty box scam artists lol. I'm just so fascinated by how people actually think they can get away with this! There ARE a lot of eager, yet unsuspecting, consumers out there, but in the same regard, there are just as many that are skeptical and tech-savvy.

I did a quick Google search of her name. If anyone is wondering, you can also find her LinkedIn, some blogs, pictures, ANOTHER Twitter account (that makes eight now!), and interestingly enough, an Amazon wishlist.

I looked through her personal website (myhairtalking.com) and found a "store". I'm not sure who would come across this store, even if it were legitimate, but I found something that sparked my attention.

She is trying to sell items that she purchases off Amazon.com for a $20 markup on her own site, even using the same stock images!

http://myhairtalking.com/#/store/4562080980

http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/2YCBVNBJMIJAS/ref=cm_pdp_wish_all_itms

Ok, I'm done now before I get labeled some crazy internet stalker lol. BUT, if you're going to rip people off (and I truly don't think that applies to any of us here), don't leave an internet trail of any sort.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh wow... Posh Pod II this is becoming. I wonder if we'll be hit with a cease and desist. LOL


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it is odd that she has completely stopped any kind of internet updates since this all came out, usually she is constantly on fb, twitter, and her boxmonthly 'website', or blog. She has always replied to emails asap, I have emailed her yesterday and today and nothing. I bet she has been all over this post though and has just not been replying.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering, based on the wacked out twitter accounts, FB accounts and multiple web pages, if there is some mental illness.


 Have ya SEEN the youtube video of her as BOXMONTHLY reviewing BIRCHBOX.........




 (IMO)


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow... Posh Pod II this is becoming. I wonder if we'll be hit with a cease and desist. LOL


 Having only heard mention of the Posh Pod debacle, I'm not 100% of what exactly happened. Can this really happen under the pretense that we're slandering her business? (IF it even is a licensed business?) I think its more that we're trying to help other members of our community from a scam artist by comparing our experiences and information that is publicly available to anyone on the Internet, but I don't want any of us, or the site in general, to get in trouble.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

So long as we don't post any lies we're fine... just like with Posh Pod in Gina/Silver's attempt to get us to stop talking.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok I am now POSITIVE Box Monthly is a scam. I just went onto paypal to cancel all pre-payments but she has already canceled them without telling me and has not been replying to my emails for days. Scam artist!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Well kudos to her for refunding you but she should reply to your emails. I think she didn't anticipate forums such as our own with members who won't put up with businesses like hers.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well kudos to her for refunding you but she should reply to your emails. I think she didn't anticipate forums such as our own with members who won't put up with businesses like hers.


 That is the thing, she didn't refund me. She only canceled future payments.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Well boo to her then for NOT refunding. Contact Paypal about it. I'm sure what she's doing has to be breaking some kind of Federal law because she's reselling essentially used products as new.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have ya SEEN the youtube video of her as BOXMONTHLY reviewing BIRCHBOX.........
> 
> ...


 Poor lady.  : (


----------



## sky595 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have ya SEEN the youtube video of her as BOXMONTHLY reviewing BIRCHBOX.........
> 
> ...


 You received the Ojon in your box, didn't you? I like how in her YouTube review of May BB she references that no one should ever use Ojon products "under any circumstances because it makes your hair smell like tobacco".....and then sends it to you!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 2, 2012)

How did she manage to get that Pureology oil in multiple boxes.

This is pretty much crazy!

And I keep reading about Posh Pod?

What is that?


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 2, 2012)

> How did she manage to get that Pureology oil in multiple boxes. This is pretty much crazy! And I keep reading about Posh Pod? What is that?


 Stolen! lol jk


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I keep reading about Posh Pod?
> 
> What is that?


 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 3, 2012)

> How did she manage to get that Pureology oil in multiple boxes. This is pretty much crazy! And I keep reading about Posh Pod? What is that?


 Idk about the pureology but the tea company did send her samples of their products for her boxes but after she seen pictures of the way her "box" is sent she said they probably wouldn't be doing business with her any more &amp; she also replied wondering if she even had a license to be doing this.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 3, 2012)

> Ok, as if we didn't need more proof that this is a scam, I found another piece of evidence of this lady trying to rip people off. After that, I promise I'll stop trying to expose all the beauty box scam artists lol. I'm just so fascinated by how people actually think they can get away with this! There ARE a lot of eager, yet unsuspecting, consumers out there, but in the same regard, there are just as many that are skeptical and tech-savvy. I did a quick Google search of her name. If anyone is wondering, you can also find her LinkedIn, some blogs, pictures, ANOTHER Twitter account (that makes eight now!), and interestingly enough, an Amazon wishlist. I looked through her personal website (myhairtalking.com) and found a "store". I'm not sure who would come across this store, even if it were legitimate, but I found something that sparked my attention. She is trying to sell items that she purchases off Amazon.com for a $20 markup on her own site, even using the same stock images! http://myhairtalking.com/#/store/4562080980 http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/2YCBVNBJMIJAS/ref=cm_pdp_wish_all_itms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow so she has been trying to make a quick buck for a minute!!! Shame on her! Terrible!


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You received the Ojon in your box, didn't you? I like how in her YouTube review of May BB she references that no one should ever use Ojon products "under any circumstances because it makes your hair smell like tobacco".....and then sends it to you!


 I did... thought that was funny because I had seen the video a few days ago.


----------



## Boxmonthly (Aug 3, 2012)

You people really need to get a life.  Boxmonthly has not made a dime off any of this in fact it cost me a lot of money, especially since I sent everything priority mail.

I purposely sent the Pureology box so you would realize that it came from the Pureology company.  I guess that didn't click.  You just really have to find ways to turn everything into negatives and make up horrible, rude, ugly rumors.  I don't get it.  Really.  

I do not know who made you the Sample Box police.  You are making up ridiculous accusations and lies about what is involved.  For you to go to all this companies about Boxmonthly is horrifying.  You have already found out that companies have agreed to work with Boxmonthly.  Are you aware that there are sample boxes who just buy everything and send them out in a box?  Boxmonthly did not.  I am just letting you know. Are you going to go to all the companies that do this or are starting to and screw with them or is it just anyone who does beauty products?  

You know so little of what you speak of.  Are you going to say my parrot doesn't really talk, I just faked him talking?  Seriously.  The man I interviewed wrote the book, Google+ for Business.  You seem to just take bits and pieces and twist it to suit your ferocious remarks.

Please stay out of my personal business and my life.  Do not use my name and take this board and all my information down.   It is really scary that you are doing this.  If you don't stop posting all of my private information, twitters, emails, websites etc... I am getting a lawyer and this website will be charged with harrassment and invasion of privacy and will be shut down.  

I also know people who work for Facebook and I know one of you has taken Facebook pages and put them on a website with photos of individuals.   You are all breaking copyright laws by taking information off pages and websites and using them on this and other websites to defame me or anyone else.  

Instead of trying to hurt other people and businesses, you should learn what is legal and how many laws you are breaking.

It is one thing if you want to know about the company itself.  It is another for you to go into my personal life and knock and criticize and defame me and everything about my life.

You really should be ashamed of yourselves.  If you read anything I wrote on my website or Facebook, you would know I never said it was strictly a beauty box.  This is really a shame, because my objective was to help other women with their self esteem, health and beauty.  Yet your goal seems to have been to destroy mine.  

I do not want to continue this since I refuse to be harrassed any more by this Mean Girl "Beauty" community, who makes everything so ugly.

You don't even realize that using Paypal is safe for customers and in the consumer's favor.  I myself  tried to stop Julep Maven and was not able to without many phone calls even after they charged my accounts multiple times.  

Sample Society charged everyone twice yesterday by mistake.  There are many other companies and issues that you can talk about if you want to find fault.

Funny, when I signed up here it was under the assumption that this community was about beauty.  How wrong I was.

The fact that I was contacted for Boxmonthly to  advertise on MakeupTalk and spend a minimum of $250 is horrifying to me.  I am so glad I didn't follow through yet.

Anyone who has not yet received a box will be refunded and your accounts cancelled. 

Again, I expect this board to be terminated and any personal information deleted.  If not there will be a major lawsuit and the business, Makeup Talk will be legally liable for copyright infringement and personal and financial damages.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 3, 2012)

Any respectable business would not tell potential customers to "get a life".


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow that was scary!! I mean calling PUBLIC information private and threatening attorneys is a little ridiculous. These woman here are not private eyes doing a simple google search brings up information on you obviously. No one here has done anything wrong. No one has told lies and no one is afraid of you talking about taking legal action. I'm sorry but ladies here review subscription boxes and lots of negative has been said here and there about several different companies but none of them threaten lawsuits. When the business is real and legit they ask for advice on how to fix things not tell consumers to stop reviewing their boxes/products or to get a life. Wow after reading the posh pod discussion (even tho I never knew about posh pod when it happened) I see what everyone is talking about. Geez!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 3, 2012)

Any information that you yourself made publicly available (emails, twitter handles, websites, address, phone #) is not considered private information, just an FYI before you embarass yourself in front of your "lawyer".


----------



## Marshie (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again, I expect this board to be terminated and any personal information deleted.  If not there will be a major lawsuit and the business, Makeup Talk will be legally liable for copyright infringement and personal and financial damages.


 LMFAO.... OMG. *DEAD* Seriously? Is this a joke? You do know this is the internet right?


----------



## morre22 (Aug 3, 2012)

Was the boxmonthly FB page taken down? I cannot find it now..


----------



## sky595 (Aug 3, 2012)

So all the people who write negative reviews on Yelp or TripAdvisor are defaming a business? All of the college students who write negative reviews about professors on RateYourProfessor.com forums are cyber-bullying? Anyone who looks up anybody on Twitter or Facebook out of curiosity is breaking the law?

Your company sent up some red flags for some of the members of our community. It happened with several other subscription boxes early on, such as MyGlam. So people investigated you by pulling up the public information available on the Internet to ANYONE. Human resource departments globally use Google DAILY to look up the SAME information on potential employees. This is no different. If we're trusting you with our personal information and money, we want to know who you are and what the company is about. 

When I joined MyGlam and come February/March when the Glam bags were total crap, I did a similar search of Michelle Phan. Guess what? I found a whole bunch of negative feedback about her and some of the different business ventures she has attempted. Some of it was very nasty, even posted on her personal Facebook. Did she sue anyone about it? Nope. Instead, her company listened and they got better and better each month.

This community is not only about discussing beauty, but also about protecting each other. We just don't want each other to get into something risky when many of us work very hard for our disposable incomes. In the same respect, it isn't fair when so-called entrepreneurs take advantage of the popularity of other box companies and their subscribers' love for monthly beauty boxes.

I hardly find it "horrifying" that we would contact some of the companies you have relationships with. If they are legitimate relationships, then WE feel more confident in YOU. No one gets hurt or wronged, it just gives YOU more credibility. If there is no relationship, then we are simply alerting the companies that we have loyalty to that something is up. I'm sure you'd hope for the same loyalty from your community of subscribers.

I truly wish you the best in the success of BoxMonthly and I hope this experience helps make your company even stronger. We just want to make sure our community of beauty lovers and fellow women are making informed decisions based upon information that is PUBLICLY available. As I tell my friends and family, if you don't want people looking at your personal information, DON'T MAKE IT PUBLIC ON THE INTERNET. It is that easy. People, by nature, are just curious. The internet makes it way too easy to find out anything about anyone. The media is constantly doing stories on Facebook's ownership of our personal histories. Let this be a lesson learned to all new business owners.


----------



## sky595 (Aug 3, 2012)

I also wanted to add that, according to the FTC website, the number one suggestion they have for consumers who choose to shop online is KNOW WHO YOU ARE DEALING WITH and research the company/owner extensively.

"If you think youâ€™ve found a good deal, but you arenâ€™t familiar with the company, do some research. Type the company, product name, or owner into your favorite search engine with terms like â€œreview,â€ â€œcomplaintâ€ or â€œscam.â€ See what comes up â€“ on the first page of results as well as on the later pages. Look for negative reviews. If you find them, youâ€™ll have to decide if the offer is worth the risk. After all, itâ€™s only a good deal if you actually get a product that works."

(Edited for formatting)


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow. That was very special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 3, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_You people really need to get a life.  Boxmonthly has not made a dime off any of this in fact it cost me a lot of money, especially since I sent everything priority mail._

As a company whether or not you made a dime is not our concern. The fact is items seen in your customers boxes look exactly like the items from Birchbox and considering you have a Birchbox account it seems as if you're just reselling stuff from your Birchbox under the guise of a subscription service.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_I purposely sent the Pureology box so you would realize that it came from the Pureology company.  I guess that didn't click.  You just really have to find ways to turn everything into negatives and make up horrible, rude, ugly rumors.  I don't get it.  Really. _

Posh Pod, another independent company, bought their products from EBay. This is what has people concerned when a company's box looks... well messy as yours has looked... they're concerned. Can't blame them for questioning where you obtained your products.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_I do not know who made you the Sample Box police.  You are making up ridiculous accusations and lies about what is involved.  For you to go to all this companies about Boxmonthly is horrifying.  You have already found out that companies have agreed to work with Boxmonthly.  Are you aware that there are sample boxes who just buy everything and send them out in a box?  Boxmonthly did not.  I am just letting you know. Are you going to go to all the companies that do this or are starting to and screw with them or is it just anyone who does beauty products? _

It's a beauty community where people gather to share ideas and concerns. People reviewing products from beauty box companies is very popular on MakeupTalk and generates us over 1.7 million views per month. We have over 75,000 members of which we have over 27,000 users and guests per day visiting our forums - including the owners of various companies, representatives for various beauty box companies and even celebrities. Who made us the "Sample Box Police"? Why everyone should be and if a company sounds fishy then people need to talk about it and provide facts about why it maybe a scam. Look at Posh Pod - similar situation as you, even made similar threats - and in the end it was discovered they bought their products from EBay and sent out counterfeit merchandise to people as well as old and discontinued products (old as in hasn't been on the market for YEARS).

Actually one person found out only one company was willing to work with your company. I haven't contact Jesse's Girl (yet) and I'm waiting to hear from my contact at BeFine. I have the luxury now to have insider contacts with many companies - including at other beauty box companies - so if something seems odd I can go to any one of my contacts and ask them. Are you aware that not all beauty box or sample companies BUY their products but rather work in conjunction with companies to send out samples in exchange for an advertising fee or a portion of revenue generated by sales? Each company works differently but the most successful do NOT tell people to "get a life" or make threats against those with questions and concerns.

And to answer your question on contacting companies to "screw with them" (how professional) the answer is, yes if there's a reason to be concerned. When Posh Pod came about people were wary about Gina/Silver's business because - like you - she posted things that seemed odd. In her case she posted images of counterfeit Chanel eyeshadow palettes, counterfeit MAC products, images from Glossybox (_wasn't there concern from a member here about you posting images from other box companies?_) along with making comments about cancer which oddly enough you brought up to someone in an email along with things about your family and your own life which just didn't add up.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _You know so little of what you speak of.  Are you going to say my parrot doesn't really talk, I just faked him talking?  Seriously.  The man I interviewed wrote the book, Google+ for Business.  You seem to just take bits and pieces and twist it to suit your ferocious remarks._

What does your parrot have anything to do with your subscription service? That makes no sense. Why are you deflecting?

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please stay out of my personal business and my life.  Do not use my name and take this board and all my information down.   It is really scary that you are doing this.  If you don't stop posting all of my private information, twitters, emails, websites etc... I am getting a lawyer and this website will be charged with harrassment and invasion of privacy and will be shut down.

Good luck with that as that's the same position Posh Pod took and what happened to Posh Pod when we were threatened? Oh that's right, the thread about them remained up, members dug up more information about Posh Pod including discovering and verifying she was buying her products off EBay.

Also, your name is plastered ALL over your websites (which are public information... including the Who Is on your domain name which includes your address and apartment number). Websites are public information and unless you secured it behind a secure website then it's not private information. (Seriously, you should have added privacy to your domain since your address and phone number are listed in a public Who Is on Godaddy.com. Are you going to sue them too?)

As for harassment, no one is harassing you. Questions have been raised due to people posting images of the products they received from you. Because your a company selling or reselling goods people have - under FEDERAL law - the right to ask questions about your company and do research. The FTC actually has written on their website that people should investigate a company if it seems to be too good to be true, look for reviews, etc. No invasion of privacy has been posted on MUT as your personal address and phone number have no been posted while the rest of the information that has been - including your name - is public knowledge due to YOUR posting on a public wall on Facebook. Also remember that in order to file a lawsuit against a person you have to do it in that person's jurisdiction, you're in New York, are you willing to attempt to file a lawsuit against MUT in California which is where the forums are based much less against the members on MUT who live across the US?

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also know people who work for Facebook and I know one of you has taken Facebook pages and put them on a website with photos of individuals.   You are all breaking copyright laws by taking information off pages and websites and using them on this and other websites to defame me or anyone else. 

Copyright law also allows for FAIR USE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you going to sue Google as well because they have your image up when you Google or any other search engine for caching your image from Facebook? Facebook

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Instead of trying to hurt other people and businesses, you should learn what is legal and how many laws you are breaking.

Do you have a business license in New York City? Do you have a business license with New York State? Do you have a reseller's license in New York State? These are fair and legitimate questions which can be found via a search on the NYC or NY state business department websites as well as the NY state revenue department website. No? Yes? It's also against Federal law to resell products as new when it's not (this is why tags on mattresses are required, for example).

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is one thing if you want to know about the company itself.  It is another for you to go into my personal life and knock and criticize and defame me and everything about my life.

You shouldn't post your private information online if you don't want people to discuss it. By sharing your personal information on your websites you again opened yourself up to people looking into your company and into you. Did you know that a former Miss Texas or Miss Texas Teen director (I can't recall which pageant) was found guilt of embezzling money along with fraud YET had the gall to say that the girl (they ended up dethroning) was not of good moral character? The girl sued, won in court to get her title back. If it weren't for that public information then the girl could have lost her case. Your personal life reflects on your business and that's a fact of life. In my area there was a recent scandal where an accounting manager for a county department turns out he was investigated by the FBI for embezzling and that he had been arrested and convicted of embezzling (late 80s/early 90s)... yet no one wanted to out him from his most recent job because they were afraid of being sued. Well guess what happened.... that's right he embezzled MILLIONS again because no one wanted to out him. He's currently in jail waiting trial for this latest. It's all public knowledge but people were afraid to act on it so he got away with millions for years.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You really should be ashamed of yourselves.  If you read anything I wrote on my website or Facebook, you would know I never said it was strictly a beauty box.  This is really a shame, because my objective was to help other women with their self esteem, health and beauty.  Yet your goal seems to have been to destroy mine. 

Whether you're a beauty box company or a sampling company the fact is one of your customers received a box filled with products in which a product(s) was leaking. Your reply to her was rude, filled with a sob story about mother, about yourself and about how you give to people with cancer (or something to that effect). None of that had any bearing in pacifying that customer. A professional person would have apologized and offered to refund or replace the product instead of giving a sob story. Another member, who posted here, showed the condition of the box your shipped the products in as well as the condition of the products which raised even more questions and alarms. I have to admit, I may dislike Go Go Girlfriend (GGG) and Eco-Emi however their packaging on their boxes was far more professional then what appears to be a homemade label printed from an ink jet printer and torn off before being glued or taped onto the box.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not want to continue this since I refuse to be harrassed any more by this Mean Girl "Beauty" community, who makes everything so ugly.

No one is being mean to you and calling you fat or ugly or anything like that. People ARE questioning your honesty though as well as your ethics and professionalism.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You don't even realize that using Paypal is safe for customers and in the consumer's favor.  I myself  tried to stop Julep Maven and was not able to without many phone calls even after they charged my accounts multiple times.

What does Paypal have anything to do with it? Paypal is not always safe as many of the members here at MUT have experienced with GGG and were unable to get a refund despite not getting ANY products from them for months. What does your inability to cancel your Julep account have anything to do with your company? (BTW - email them to cancel so you have it in writing then dispute any charges with your bank account/credit-debit card holder once you have cancelled.)

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sample Society charged everyone twice yesterday by mistake.  There are many other companies and issues that you can talk about if you want to find fault.

And they also posted here on MUT about it and made us aware of the problems. As for other companies - have you read the posts about "BeFinegate"? Did BeFine threaten MUT to remove the post? No. Instead I was given the chance to interview one of their representatives about it and he explained - in a professional manner - what had happened. Have you read about the other issues members have had with Birchbox? No? Well, most recently I had the chance to talk to Katia - co-founder of Birchbox - about what had happened, again in a professional manner. What about Beauty Army and the issues they had in recent months? That's right instead of threatening us they explained what had happened. Remember the big MyGlam scandal between January and March 2012? Again, instead of threatening to sue they invited many bloggers - including myself - to visit their offices and warehouse plus give input on how to improve their company and as a result their service and products have steadily improved over time. Now as for the companies that have made threats - such as Posh Pod - those companies ended up out of business because they rather blame everyone else instead of taking responsibility.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Funny, when I signed up here it was under the assumption that this community was about beauty.  How wrong I was.

It is but there's nothing beautiful about being scammed.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The fact that I was contacted for Boxmonthly to advertise on MakeupTalk and spend a minimum of $250 is horrifying to me.  I am so glad I didn't follow through yet.

Really? You were contacted by a member of our advertising team? I'll have to ask about that.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone who has not yet received a box will be refunded and your accounts cancelled.

You should refund those who did get a box and were dissatisfied by either leaking products or what appears to be used products.

Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Again, I expect this board to be terminated and any personal information deleted.  If not there will be a major lawsuit and the business, Makeup Talk will be legally liable for copyright infringement and personal and financial damages.

MakeupTalk will not delete the forums much less this thread. As for your name posted on the forums, it's public information as you had posted it on your Twitter account(s), Facebook account(s) and website(s), oh and on GoDaddy's Who Is as your domain name is not private (you should have paid the $11 per year to get that set to private).


----------



## Lacey Burd (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering, based on the wacked out twitter accounts, FB accounts and multiple web pages, if there is some mental illness.


 This is the email I received from PayPal (with my personal info deleted). I had to laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Jul 21, 2012 11:09:18 PDT

Transaction ID:

Hello Lacey,
Nutty Kitty just sent you a refund
Nutty Kitty just sent you a full refund of $15.00 USD for your purchase. It may take 3-5 business days to receive the refund in your PayPal account. If you have any questions about this refund, please contact Nutty Kitty.

The refund will go to the card you paid with.
To see all the transaction details, please log into your PayPal account. It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in your account.
*Merchant information*Nutty Kitty

[email protected]

http://nuttykitty.com

*Note from merchant*Your money is being refunded and your account cancelled. Thank you

*Original transaction details*
Description Unit price Qty Amount Purchase from Nutty Kitty      



Total:
$15.00 USD   Status: Pending until Wednesday, August 8, 2012


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 3, 2012)

Since she harps about her personal information being made public on her Box Monthly blog she wrote her name down in several areas - which she's now removed - however it's still in this blog entry: http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/23/how-to-get-noticed-by-brands-from-she-knows-i-was-quoted/'&gt;http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/23/how-to-get-noticed-by-brands-from-she-knows-i-was-quoted/

Her full name is also mentioned on the Box Monthly website in these posts:

http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/23/how-to-get-noticed-by-brands-from-she-knows-i-was-quoted/

http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/12/i-was-quoted-about-boxmonthly-in-dunn-bradstreet/

http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/01/lori-peters-interview-with-klutchclub-ceo-julie-bashkin/

On Box Monthly's website she has Youtube videos which of course on her Youtube channel she has her full name:

http://www.youtube.com/user/scriptright

On the youtube channel she has her other websites, twitter and facebook links posted which of course ALL HAVE HER NAME ON IT. Privacy? On public websites? Hardly. Since we've been threatened about posting her personal information I've begun to take screenshots of her websites, Twitter account, Facebook account and all the other public sites in which she posts her personal information.

Since her name is plastered all over her websites it's public information. Her personal address and phone number have NOT been posted on MUT and will NOT be per our own Terms of Service.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 3, 2012)

Zadidol~you ROCK


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 3, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Dear Lori Peters/MyHairistalking/Scriptright/Boxmonthly/Daterules (and whatever other names you use):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]It was brought to my attention by a youtube follower of mine that she had subscribed to you and had received a box and she was so upset by what you had sent she tried to contact you for an explanation. When she contacted you and sent you pictures of the damaged products and unsealed box you not only removed the damning evidence, you blocked her. When she explained to me all that was happening and how she felt she was scammed I asked her to send me the pics and any information she had. She sent me correspondence she had with you and the pictures of the box. It was terrible and I started investigating you and your company. I knew I needed extra help in finding out all I could about the company so I contacted Zadidoll and asked for her help in checking things out. You see, I have been a reader of MuT for almost a year and I respected the opinions and advice this forum of ladies have to offer. They really help each other out and they know how to dig for PUBLIC information on a company. Fifty brains are better than 1 and there is always something to be said for team effort. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I also know I have every right to investigate your â€œcompanyâ€ as a consumer. I can look up your business liscences (yes its PUBLIC) and even pay to get a copy of it if I wanted to. I can look up any records of yours to see if you have been in prison, married, or even if you are dead. It is all on public websites. If you post a profile on Twitter, Youtube, Facebook, LinkedIn, Amazon, etcâ€¦ that info. is then deemed public information. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]See you may have gone to school for public relations (which means you should already know all this) but I went to school to learn the LAW. I even won a scholarship based on my work in business law. So when you threaten an entire internet forum for discussing PUBLIC information, you just make yourself sound even more unprofessional and unethical. Every company in the world should be aware that cover ups of bad business practices NEVER work. As an attorney I studied with once told me, and I am paraphrasing â€œThe worst person to ever screw over is a consumer. Consumers come from a variety of backgrounds and when you bring all those talents together because they have been screwed over by a company, you can bet the truth will be found and it will be public and it will ALWAYS be messy.â€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I research ANY company I have never heard of before I make a purchase. Let me tell you WHY I am that way. In 2008 while at Disney World with my family, my husband made a purchase from a street vendor BEFORE we entered the park. About two weeks later I had a phone call from our bank asking me if my husband was in California. Well since he had just left our house in North Carolina  15 mins. before they called and he is not THE FLASH I knew he was not in California. Can you guess who WAS in California? Thatâ€™s right, the con-artist who had stolen my husbandâ€™s c. card information two weeks prior outside the gates of Disney world. The man had tried to buy a car with that c. card. He had tried to rent a condo with it. And thankfully our bank KNEW something was off and blocked the sales, froze the account and contacted us. Our entire lives would have been ruined by that con-artist if our bank had not been on it from the get go. My husband felt terrible. We worried about the rest of our information. We lost sleep and time out of our lives to make sure the rest of our accounts were okay. It was scary and a major eye opener. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I will not buy ANYTHING from a company I do not recognize without researching them. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]After researching your company and seeing proof of your absurd business practices in pictures and in writing, I can assure I will not buy a single thing from you and I will tell anyone I know exactly WHY I wouldnâ€™t buy anything from you. Also, if you intend to use products from other beauty/lifestyle boxes you should know that just because you peeled the â€œTHIS ITEM IS NOT FOR RE-SALEâ€ sticker off doesnâ€™t mean you got one over on folks. It is illegal to re-sale those items and I would suggest you cease and desist in it immediately. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I hope you think over what you want your companyâ€™s mission to be. Is it to work folks over OR is it to help others? Are you someone who just wants to take what she can for her own benefit or are you someone who wants her company to give back? For example I do â€œvlogsâ€ and I monetize my videos. I know that means I can make money on my videos. If I ever make enough to get a real check from my videos, I fully intend to donate that first check to St. Judeâ€™s. I also made $175.00 doing a product test for a company last week. I got the check and a couple days ago I used some of that money to help sponsor a friend of mine who will be in the 5k walk/run marathon for Susan G. Komenâ€™s race for the cure coming up in NYC soon (you should go check it out since you live there). We are not rich. We live on one income in Connecticut (one of the most expensive states) and we homeschool our children because my oldest was diagnosed with a learning disability. We work hard for every dime we get.  Most of the women on this forum work just as hard for their income. So to be swindled out of that cash by a woman who is running a shady business will ALWAYS get these ladies talking. They not only protect their own hard earned funds, they help protect one another as well. I for one am proud and glad to be part of a community like that. For you to threaten this forum legally is not only bad business, itâ€™s silly. I hope you reformulate your business practices and get some perspective on life.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]â€“ Good day.[/SIZE]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2012)

zadi, you are THE BEST! along with every other girl here who has stood up against scammers


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 3, 2012)

Well put ladies! We have questions and concerns regarding ANY business when red flags come up. This is a GREAT forum for being able to share opinions, ideas, reviews, and knowledge with others, be it good or bad. Buyer beware and in this day and age, that is true!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 3, 2012)

My boss edited my post for a detail I original wrote.

I originally wrote:
People reviewing products from beauty box companies is very popular on MakeupTalk and generates us over 1.1 million views per month. We have over 75,000 members of which we have over 2,000 users and guests per day visiting our forums - including the owners of various companies, representatives for various beauty box companies and even celebrities.

My boss updated it with this as he has the new figures: People reviewing products from beauty box companies is very popular on MakeupTalk and generates us over *1.7 million views per month*. We have over 75,000 members of which we have over *27,000 users and guests per day* visiting our forums - including the owners of various companies, representatives for various beauty box companies and even celebrities.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Lori Peters/MyHairistalking/Scriptright/Boxmonthly/Daterules/NuttyKitty....... *

Since you lurk here and feel the need to defend yourself...

HOW as a consumer/former one time paid subscriber of BOXMONTHLY can I use the products provided to me by your "business" when they are (presumed) to have been RECYCLED from other subscription services &amp; company's. Are they safe, are they expired (some have no date because some items had been removed from original packaging!)

There were OBVIOUS Birch Box items, Target Bag items, samples from Sephora, and a used plastic dirty pouch included in my July "box". The packaging is questionable being an actual product shipping box with Glossy Box packaging material.

As a consumer who PAID for a service I expect at least NEW product/samples or items. This was a paid purchase for a monthly subscription providing products from company's; NOT a box filled with recycled items from your personal stash.

So BOXMONTHLY what am I to do????Kkeep quiet and not share my experience with others...? Not likley.... I am an UNHAPPY consumer of your service. I will review it on every site I can find and post onto every OPEN INTERNET PUBLIC FORUM that I can. I will share my experiences on my FACEBOOK WALL and I will blog about them. The information I provide will be my own opinion, and experience. I believe the First Ammendment protects me in that aspect.

I actually wasn't going to comment anymore on this thread because_* it is my own fault I was scammed*_. Should have researched you better and looked into the BOXMONTHLY name. Shame on me. When you feel the need to come onto this site and start pointing fingers, throwing around legal jargon, and saying people are picking on you; you open yourself up for MORE criticism.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just a quick note. I called the NY State Department (and even recorded the call with my webcam to protect myself) to ask about business lic. for Lori Peters AND Box monthly. No such license exists for either Lori Peters OR Box monthly and I was encouraged to contact NY consumer protection. I am not sure if I am allowed to post the link (?) but I am calling them now to ask questions regarding b.m. and see what can be done to prevent anyone else from being the target of this whole mess.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 3, 2012)

> Just a quick note. I called the NY State Department (and even recorded the call with my webcam to protect myself) to ask about business lic. for Lori Peters AND Box monthly. No such license exists for either Lori Peters OR Box monthlyÂ and I was encouraged to contact NY consumer protection. I am not sure if I am allowed to post the link (?) but I am calling them now to ask questions regarding b.m. and see what can be done to prevent anyone else from being the target of this whole mess.


 Awesome investigating!! Good job! I am loving this forum &amp; I just found it recently &amp; joined a few days ago. You ladies rock! It's awesome to know that coming here &amp; investigating together how much can be accomplished! I wish I had joined sooner &amp; brought this to every ones attention when I found B.M. a couple weeks ago. It's nice to know that this community exists and will help to figure out things if need be and warn people if things aren't on the up and up with a sub box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 3, 2012)

Zadi, I have a sick weapon I wish to donate to your arsenal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.webcitation.org/ makes a permanent point-in-time archived record of any site on the internet. This will forever serve as proof of something someone had on their website at any point, and there is nothing they can do to get it deleted (because it's *public information* duhhhh). It's better than taking a screenshot because it acts like an actual website, it archives the entire page with all links and pictures still active so you can see what they are and where they go if you mouseover.

Enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since she harps about her personal information being made public on her Box Monthly blog she wrote her name down in several areas - which she's now removed - however it's still in this blog entry: http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/23/how-to-get-noticed-by-brands-from-she-knows-i-was-quoted/'&gt;http://boxmonthly.com/2012/07/23/how-to-get-noticed-by-brands-from-she-knows-i-was-quoted/
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome investigating!! Good job!
> 
> I am loving this forum &amp; I just found it recently &amp; joined a few days ago. You ladies rock! It's awesome to know that coming here &amp; investigating together how much can be accomplished! I wish I had joined sooner &amp; brought this to every ones attention when I found B.M. a couple weeks ago. It's nice to know that this community exists and will help to figure out things if need be and warn people if things aren't on the up and up with a sub box.


 Aww thanks. Now I'm blushing.


----------



## Boxmonthly (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't understand the goal of this. When will you be happy?  I have refunded money, cancelled all subscriptions.  Have no business whatsoever.  I never ever shop at Target.  Never got Glossy Box.  Those bags were bought off Birchbox website and they came sealed and were never used.  No products were expired.  No products were used.  I never peeled off any labels.  You say I should talk it out, yet when I say something it seems to make it worse.  I don't know how to make you stop torturing me. name and information.  What is it you want?  I wish I could give each one of you who write horrible things about me $1000 and maybe then you would make it stop.  you don't seem to like getting cosmetics or good hair products at least from me.   Too bad.  I had some great stuff coming for next month, but I cancelled everything, stopped companies from sending me more products and no longer want any part of this.

I have been a journalist for many years and have relationships with PR companies and beauty companies.  This is why I have been trusted.  I have written reviews for companies and products professionally and they are happy with my work. 

I gave the first person whose product leaked an immediate refund.  I really have no clue about situations with Birchbox, beauty army etc..I only just started on  here. 

I don't know what to do.  I am not hiding anything.  I have never hurt anybody.  Never intended to.  I am a good, honest person.  Really.  Please, please tell me how to get you all to become bored with this topic and move onto other things.  It's really nice that this website makes money off subscription boxes. I am very happy for you all.  I am just glad I didn't give you my money to advertise on here as that would have been a waste.

If any of you extremely intelligent, wonderful, beautiful, influential, thorough, resourceful women would give me one inkling of what I am supposed to do at this point, I would be forever grateful.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 3, 2012)

> I don't understand the goal of this. When will you be happy? Â I have refunded money, cancelled all subscriptions. Â Have no business whatsoever. Â I never ever shop at Target. Â Never got Glossy Box. Â Those bags were bought off Birchbox website and they came sealed and were never used. Â No products were expired. Â No products were used. Â I never peeled off any labels. Â You say I should talk it out, yet when I say something it seems to make it worse. Â I don't know how to make you stop torturing me. name and information. Â What is it you want? Â I wish I could give each one of you who write horrible things about me $1000 and maybe then you would make it stop. Â you don't seem to like getting cosmetics or good hair products at least from me. Â  Too bad. Â I had some great stuff coming for next month, but I cancelled everything, stopped companies from sending me more products and no longer want any part of this. I have been a journalist for many years and have relationships with PR companies and beauty companies. Â This is why I have been trusted. Â I have written reviews for companies and products professionally and they are happy with my work.Â  I gave the first person whose product leaked an immediate refund. Â I really have no clue about situations with Birchbox, beauty army etc..I only just started on Â here.Â  I don't know what to do. Â I am not hiding anything. Â I have never hurt anybody. Â Never intended to. Â I am a good, honest person. Â Really. Â Please, please tell me how to get you all to become bored with this topic and move onto other things. Â It's really nice that this website makes money off subscription boxes. I am very happy for you all. Â I am just glad I didn't give you my money to advertise on here as that would have been a waste. If any of you extremely intelligent, wonderful, beautiful, influential, thorough, resourceful women would give me one inkling of what I am supposed to do at this point, I would be forever grateful. Â Thank you for your time.


 First of all you need a business license and a sellers license are first two items on the list when you start a company. Your packaging was sloppy and not professional at all. Youve subscribed to sample boxes how could you think shoving everything in a plain shipping box with a homemade printout is ok? How could you think using another companies box in the beginning was ok? Or to put on your website that you won an award for best sub box for 2012? When you had just started. To start a business with lies brings up red flags. Also invest in a good website not a free wordpress account. Clean up old accounts that you have had in the past. There is lots you could do to be successful but you didn't do any of them. If all you've said here is true about your background you should already know most of this. I don't run a business but it seems to me that you tried to start this from your livingroom which isn't a bad thing a lot of companies start small but you did it so sloppily and without going through the proper channels to start a business. That's just a start of it. I personally didn't receive a box but I would have been pissed if I had gotten a "high end" beauty/lifestyle box and ended up with some crap stuffed in a box. You know as well as we do that not every product you shipped out was new or backing you in any way. It seems you had maybe three companies and then you found extra stuff to throw in for filler to make it look like your "company" did more or better then the legit companies. Idk go to business school and learn some stuff because honestly what you've done here was not a business at all but what seems to be a fly by night make a quick buck scam.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 3, 2012)

I still have yet to get a box OR a refund... I would rather have the refund at this point.


----------



## sky595 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been a journalist for many years and have relationships with PR companies and beauty companies.  This is why I have been trusted.  I have written reviews for companies and products professionally and they are happy with my work.


 Well, I'm not sure if you're just trying to suck up to us now, but I'd like to offer some constructive criticism. Please don't take this as an attack. I work as a consumer researcher at a major university, so perhaps something will be of worth to you.

First, obtain a business license and proper documentation for your company. While you may have had good intentions, what you were doing with Box Monthly (aside from how it came across to your customers) was illegal.

Make or continue to foster relationships with beauty companies. Many beauty bloggers work very hard to even build relationships. None of us can prove that you received your samples legitimately or not. Several red flags were raised that concerned your subscribers. Why did everyone receive different boxes? Why were some of those samples suspiciously the same as some of the samples received in other recent beauty subscriptions? Why are you using images from other companies and claiming them as your own? These are things that just didn't sit well with your subscribers, and after this debacle, probably won't sit well with the network of beauty companies that may have heard about you. Plan these relationships in advance and be patient before promising "$85 worth of products every month". From what I learned about Zadi's visit to MyGlam, these companies have boxes planned MONTHS in advance. Were you prepared for that?

Listen to your customers. They give great feedback and are inevitably the ones determining your success. Calling them out, making accusations, and simply ignoring the issue will get you nowhere and will result in nothing but bad press. IF you ever decide to open another business, perhaps seek out a market research firm to find out WHAT your potential customers want and WHO they are in order to maximize your brand equity. One issue I noticed right off the bat was that your vision, as someone else noted, seemed sort of broad. A "life improvement" box is sort of vague and does not show much focus. It essentially leaves you the leeway to throw anything into it and file it under "life improvement" based upon who gives you samples that month. If you have any sort of relationship with a college or university, approach their graduate programs for free market research studies. Graduate students are DYING to find projects to work on, and will work for cheap or free in exchange for experience.

You mentioned that you went to school for PR, have several relationships with beauty/entertainment companies, and are well-received as a journalist. A quick scan on your Facebook pages, blog, and LinkedIn show several spelling/grammatical errors. I'm not here to be the language police because I'm sure I am not perfect, but anything with YOUR NAME on it in a public setting is a reflection of your abilities. Look at it as a personal resume, even if not intended to be. Frequent spelling errors, especially when citing yourself as a "writer", would not make many view you as a true professional. I know editors and writers that spend hours scouring their own work for tiny errors because it is a reflection of their work.

In addition, as journalist/writer that is well-received, make your work available as you build your brand. What have you done? Who have you interviewed? Where have you worked? We're just curious to get to know YOU. Post some of these articles or interviews online somewhere, or send us the links. Your resume states you've blogged for AOL, Huffington Post, and Good Day LA. There must be records of these articles somewhere. Any good professional/academician knows that you showcase ANYTHING and EVERYTHING you've done to make yourself credible, reliable, experienced, and committed. 

I'm sure many of the ladies here would be happy to give you additional advice, IF they are not already insulted by the demeaning attitude you've had towards this community. But please, most importantly, don't lie. It just makes things worse. Don't lie and don't use content/images of other companies to promote your own. That will find you in a whole heap of trouble much messier than a forum of disgruntled beauty lovers.

Best of luck to you, truly.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lori so far the only thing you have done is insult the panel of folks on this thread, threaten them and give out pity party invites. You have been asked legitimate questions and have yet to provide an answer to a single one. You have been asked if you have a business or sellers license in the state of NY. You did not answer. You have been asked to provide proof that you are not reselling items from other monthly subscription companies. Again, no comment from you, yet here you go yet again with another â€œpoor me! you are mean girls!â€ rant. Again you tell us you are a famous PR rep and so highly sought after in NYC. Do you think none of us live close enough to NYC to check out every single thing you claim you are? Let me tell you something, I know I am not the only one to call over to New York today and ask about your background. No license in the state of NY, no mention of you on Huffington, and I called the NYC Internet Bureau and spoke with a wonderful woman who is mailing me forms to fill out about box monthly, nutty kitty, Lori Peters, etc. Want to know why I am pursuing this (your company) like a rabid dog? Because I do NOT take being threatened lightly. I do not take scams lightly. I do not lie down and accept being screwed over (or watch others get screwed over) by a person claiming to be a business thats a sham because this is freaking America and I donâ€™t have to. 

By the way, we all have sob stories or things that have made our lives hard at times. I could write a book that would literally run circles around you. The bigger part is I can back everything I say up because I tell the TRUTH. I do not post pictures on my Facebook and claim they are mine if they are not. I have not opened a business and sold or resold fake/used products to honest unsuspecting women and then blame THEM for being upset at me. I would suggest you go re-read every post made and answer people honestly and with some sense of decorum because rants and pity stories are better saved for girlsâ€™ night out or your shrink.  Good day.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 3, 2012)

*" I wish I could give each one of you who write horrible things about me $1000 and maybe then you would make it stop"*

Sorry but some of us would not accept the money. My opinions and research is based on finding the truth and facts about your company. That is not something you can buy off. I would rather have my dignity and tell the truth. Maybe you should realize that if you were just honest and told the truth you would not have to go offering people money. Honesty will ALWAYS be free and priceless.

Good Day


----------



## sky595 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *" I wish I could give each one of you who write horrible things about me $1000 and maybe then you would make it stop"*
> 
> ...


 Smack dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn.

You're completely right on all accounts though, and we ALL have a right to be angry and alarmed. I thought I would write something helpful that maybe could benefit others that are genuinely interested in starting a similar company while giving her the very slim benefit of the doubt. I think we've dug up enough evidence to prove otherwise. Somewhere in the back of my mind though, I'm sort of expecting her to "take" my advice (literally) and post it as her own "expert advice" on a blog somewhere. Whatever lady....


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 3, 2012)

> I'm sort of expecting her to "take" my advice (literally) and post it as her own "expert advice" on a blog somewhere. Whatever lady....


 Very true. I hadnt thought about that. Not that I gave our anything that normal person wouldn't realize when starting a business. Lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow.  I can't even fathom the motivations here.....


----------



## calexxia (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow.  I can't even fathom the motivations here.....


 Profit.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 4, 2012)

I meant more for the uhhhh..... wacky ... posts!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Profit.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant more for the uhhhh..... wacky ... posts!


 Why does a kid caught with their hand in the cookie jar loudly proclaim, "I didn't do it! You're mean!"?

Same concept.

But also, by getting so virulently defensive, IF someone is inclined to sub down the road (ha) and actually finds this thread, then the protestations from the company owner could easily sway the "not too bright" into coming up off the cash.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I finally had to send a dispute to paypal and open a case. I haven't gotten my 'box', a tracking number, a refund, and I haven't gotten a response from my questions either.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally had to send a dispute to paypal and open a case. I haven't gotten my 'box', a tracking number, a refund, and I haven't gotten a response from my questions either.


 I am sorry to hear that and also sad because yesterday I was informed of two other women who still have not gotten a refund and have had no answers back from emails asking for refunds from box monthly/lori peters. Seems the claim that she has refunded everyone their funds is coming up short so far. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry to hear that and also sad because yesterday I was informed of two other women who still have not gotten a refund and have had no answers back from emails asking for refunds from box monthly/lori peters. Seems the claim that she has refunded everyone their funds is coming up short so far. I hope you get your money back.


 Yeah, I had a feeling that when she supposedly said that she had refunded everyone that she was lying. It's not that I care about $15 all too much, it's the fact that she is a liar. I don't like being lied to or scammed. Wow other girls haven't gotten anything either? I thought I was the only one.. I finally did a blog post about her on my blog, I guess she is also doing a monthly dog box now.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 5, 2012)

I did a blog post on what was going on and a Jesse's Girl representative commented on it saying that they did not approve their products to be put in the box and are surprised to hear that one of their products was featured in it.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

That's what I thought.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a blog post on what was going on and a Jesse's Girl representative commented on it saying that they did not approve their products to be put in the box and are surprised to hear that one of their products was featured in it.


 Welp...can't say I'm super duper surprised.

Does anyone know what kind of trouble she can get into with these companies that didn't agree to participate/were never approached?


----------



## Boxmonthly (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyone who didn't receive a box is being refunded.  I was only able to do a few at a time and then Paypal stopped the process and I had to pick it up the next day.

As far as Nutty Kitty that was a mistake by Paypal.  I did not put that the company was nuttykitty.  I added a few items to the box because I was trying to please people and give them more for their money.  Never heard of it being an issue before this panel. 

As far as Huffington post writing.  AOL bought and now owns Huffington Post.

Also the contents of the boxes is supposed to be a surprise.  

Many of you who are going on other websites about Boxmonthly have never even received any products and I really feel you are just doing this to bring attention to your own websites, since none of it was an anonymous tip.

I believe if I would have sent everything in nice boxes this would not have become a calamity.  I made a mistake using priority boxes, but did not realize that would be such a problem. I thought it would just get everything there quickly.

Also not one person has given me a legitimate product review as Pureology is requesting testimonials.  That is the trade off of buyers getting valuable products for a nominal fee.  

As many of you "review" products I would appreciate reviews of products not the way the box was shipped, which you have already made me aware of.

I do have a New York state business license.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure if she can. The companies can issue cease and desist of using their products and from there they can sue her if she doesn't comply.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welp...can't say I'm super duper surprised.
> ...


 I honestly have no idea what kind of trouble that they can get into..

LOL I absolutely love your blog name!!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone who didn't receive a box is being refunded.  I was only able to do a few at a time and then Paypal stopped the process and I had to pick it up the next day.
> 
> ...


 I'm not trying to bring attention to my website by making a blog about your subscription; I PAID for a box that I never received so I reviewed what happened to me to bring light to others on what kind of business you were running. I cannot review products that I did not get.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 5, 2012)

*[SIZE=medium]Boxmonthly wrote: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]â€œAs far as Huffington post writing.  AOL bought and now owns Huffington Post.â€[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]And? What is your point in that? I already know who OWNS it and I also know I did research trying to find any articles written by you. None exist. I researched the NY Post, Huffington Post, New York Daily, etcâ€¦ Nada came up for you. So instead of telling us who owns Huffington Post why canâ€™t you post links to your material? Maybe because it simply doesnâ€™t exist? [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Boxmonthly wrote :[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]â€œI do have a New York state business license.â€[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Okayâ€¦.and I own a unicorn and a pirate ship. I called and spoke with a lovely lady AFTER I searched for your Business License on the NYS gov. website-[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Here is the link the New York State License search [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]http://appext9.dos.ny.gov/lcns_public/lic_name_search_frm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]She informed me that no business licenses are registered to Nutty Kitty, BoxMonthly or Lori Peters. I contacted the consumer complaint line who yet again informed me that no such licenses exist and I was informed I should call the Attorney Generals Internet Bureau and file a complaintâ€¦which I have now done. I was informed that when they received the complaint that it will take about two to three weeks to research the company and find out if it is a licensed business or not.  So, either the state of New York is wrong and is missing your business license or you arenâ€™t telling the truth.  Which should we believe? [/SIZE]


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 5, 2012)

*[SIZE=medium]Boxmonthly wrote :[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]â€œI do have a New York state business license.â€[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Unless you are telling me you are calling a Notary license a Business License. Which I am sure you know is wrong. Because the only thing that even comes up is a Lori Peterson with a Notary License (which is a public record in case you were not aware).  [/SIZE]


----------



## Nancy Thigpin (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, I found out about this post after I subscribed to Boxmonthly.  I received a box.  Here is a picture of what I received.  This does not include 6+beauty items as promised on her Facebook page.  Her Facebook page is back up, but there is no longer any evidence on her blog or website showing she has/had subscriptions for sale or where she promised things that would be in the box.  I am currently having paypal review my request for a refund as Ms. Peters has refused to refund me.  She requested I send the items back which I'm more than happy to do, IF she provides the return shipping.  Her website never stated returns would be at the buyers expense.  How is it fair she send a sub par product out and then I spend more money to ship it back?  I hardly see how that is fair.  

In my opinion, whether this is a scam or not, if Ms. Peters was trying to put together a subscription service she must know there will be trial and error period.  However, to send out items in boxes that are unsealed, items shoved into the box (some of my items were wadded up), advertising things that will be in the box but aren't (which may be due to the unsealed box), stating a value and then not delivering something even close, is a whole different ball game and she had to expect we'd be asking for our money back.  The way to make a business last is not to villianize those asking for their money back, but to be apologetic and deliver on your promises.  Word of mouth these days can make or break your business and I for one will be telling all of my friends and family as well as anyone who can hear, STEAR CLEAR OF BOXMONTHLY!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Box-Monthly/318332888244096

Is this box going to be continued to stay open? How can you keep your business open with not even sending out boxes? Or at least sending out only a select few..


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 5, 2012)

> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Box-Monthly/318332888244096 Is this box going to be continued to stay open? How can you keep your business open with not even sending out boxes? Or at least sending out only a select few..


 Wow just found it. Can't believe she is still trying to sell boxes &amp; scam people out of their money. SMH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 5, 2012)

> Everyone who didn't receive a box is being refunded. Â I was only able to do a few at a time and then Paypal stopped the process and I had to pick it up the next Many of you who are going on other websites about Boxmonthly have never even received any products and I really feel you are just doing this to bring attention to your own websites, since none of it was an anonymous tip. Also not one person has given me a legitimate product review as Pureology is requesting testimonials. Â That is the trade off of buyers getting valuable products for a nominal fee. Â  As many of you "review" products I would appreciate reviews of products not the way the box was shipped, which you have already made me aware of.


 first of all EVERYONE should get their money back! YOU SHOULD NOT MAKE A PROFIT OF THIS SCAM!!!! Second of all You are correct I never received a box. That is because YOU BLOCKED me from your fb page when I asked questions about why you where using another company's box &amp; why it said you won an award for best subscription box in 2012. So then I started my blog on your box and how fishy it was to have comments deleted on a "company's" facebook page and then be blocked after commenting so much. I also wrote about how your other "websites" we're just word press instead of an actual web pages and how that was strange for a sample box subscription. Then I found this post about the same thing after I found the first person who received a very poorly put together box and found more poorly put together boxes and I just kept my blog up to date with the situation. I didn't do it to bring people to my blog what do I gain from that? I don't make money on my blog so what's to gain me seeing the views? PLEASE I have a LIFE I don't need any attention and it's MY blog I CAN WRITE ABOUT ANYTHING I WANT whether it's a company I have used before or not. I seen red flags from the door and people should know it not be blind to it because you delete comments and questions. Third of all What do you mean by anonymous tip? What you didn't want people to know its you? Well from all I've seen you've been trying to get attention so here it is Lori Peters when people google you they find everything out so of you wanted privacy you shouldn't make so many public accounts. And lastly I believe most people threw out their products because they weren't sure where they came from since you had such shady business practices!!


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 5, 2012)

Poo I made mistakes in my post because I was angry. Lol I'm sorry but this situation really makes me mad because its so wrong to do this to people to make a quick buck and to keep any money from anyone is just not right at all!


----------



## sky595 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Also not one person has given me a legitimate product review as Pureology is requesting testimonials.  That is the trade off of buyers getting valuable products for a nominal fee.


 You're kidding, right? You have PAYING customers who received either low quality boxes or none at all, without a refund. You've already been called out by a LAWYER on this board who is actively investigating your illegal practices. You played pity party, and I took the time to write you some very honest, non-critical feedback (which was foolish, in retrospect, so shame on me for giving you the benefit of the doubt). And you still...STILL...come on here to accuse your own customers and ASK FOR PRODUCT REVIEWS.

No one agreed to write you reviews in exchange for being a subscriber. I can't think of one subscription that makes that a requirement. Additionally (and its almost laughable that I'm saying this because of all the sketchiness behind this "company"), no one has any incentive to do so. Furthermore, I'm SURE without even having to ask that you gave no one any instruction on where to post testimonials, nor did you ask their permission to use their testimonials for your own gain. Who knows at this point if it really even is Pureology that was sent out in those bottles?! Look around these boards--counterfeit beauty products are everywhere.

As I said before, don't lie. You're making things messier and messier, and doing so in a public forum. Just refund these ladies and HOPE that you don't get fined/sued by the state for what you've done.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 5, 2012)

It doesn't really help this woman out to post all this crazy stuff. Seriously, Lori, you do not acquit yourself with your words, not a position in which a "writer" should find herself.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nancy Thigpin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She requested I send the items back which I'm more than happy to do, IF she provides the return shipping.


 I do believe that under FEDERAL LAW if she wants the products back she must pay for shipping.

My advice to those who were ripped off:


File a complaint with the NY State Attorney General's Office. 
File a complaint with the NY Better Business Bureau.

File a complaint with the FTC.

File a complaint with Paypal.

You can also file a complaint against her - if she has a business license - with the NYC Department of Consumer Affairs (she's required to have a business license within NYC from NYC since she lives in NYC) as well as the NY State Department of Business License (she's required to have a state license as well which is NOT the same as a city license).

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dca/html/law/law.shtml Consumer Protection LawThe Cityâ€™s Consumer Protection Law prohibits unfair trade practices when dealing in consumer goods or services â€“ such as false advertising, phony sales, and special offers with hidden conditions. The law also lays out proper behavior in the collection of consumer debts.

http://72.0.151.116/nyc/ -- NYC laws.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Did she start this box too?

New post on *boxmonthly.com*








BestFriendBox 15% off coupon LPFRIEND So Fun for your dogs and cats
by Lorihttp://boxmonthly.com/?author=1
Subscription boxes are all the rage. For only a small monthly fee, you can get a box of makeup, food or crafts at your door.

But, how about your pets? Does Fido and Fluffy get so jealous when you open your Subscription Box?



 Supercat couldn't wait to get into my Conscious Box
Now, your kitty and puppy can enjoy their own subscription box. Bestfriendbox.comhttp://bestfriendbox.com/ can be delivered to your door. There are all healthy, natural, high quality toys and treats delivered right to your door.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh geeze... another scam box from her? Seriously, she needs to be reported to the NYC consumer affairs board.


----------



## astokes (Aug 6, 2012)

She doesn't own BestFriendBox.

It's a company based in Houston. I'm sure she got a hold of a promo code and is promoting it for some reason.

Just go to BestFriendBox.com and it's pretty obvious it's not run by her. Lol


----------



## morre22 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She doesn't own BestFriendBox.
> 
> ...


 Lol that is a good thing! Hopefully she never starts another subscription 'business' again


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think she has a referral link for the pets box. I noticed she has referral links plastered all over her various enterprises


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 6, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]I would like to ask for permission to print out the pictures of the boxes that were sent out to the ladies who did receive them. I will be mailing a letter including complaint forms and such to the NY Attorney General today and I think proof in pictures is a great asset to include in the packet of information I am sending out. If you do not mind me printing the pictures out to send to the NY attorney general please let me know. I also have screenshots I saved of her Facebook page when she was still selling the boxes because I figured she would be taking stuff down but if anyone else has any other screenshots of what she was doing before she started hiding all of it (such as the picture of the Sample Society box or links to buying the box or even a paypal screenshot of being charged for the box) please feel free to send that as well. After all the junk Lori has posted on here I am just wanting to be sure she gets shut down for good and also if she will not refund everyoneâ€™s money maybe a fine from the Attorney General will get her stopped and help in compensating others who received this box. I will remain online most of the day today because I am zealously interested in putting this scam artist out of work. Thanks ladies and have a lovely day.



[/SIZE]


----------



## Boxmonthly (Aug 6, 2012)

This has been reported the NYC police department and they are keeping records of everything on here and will be contacting you.  This is harrassment and stalking and cyberbullying and illegal.  Posting addresses and private information is against the rules on this forum as well.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You took your own address and covered it.  Yet, you left Boxmonthly address to be seen on this forum.  This is breaking forum rules to post private information.


 Posting a box from a BUSINESS with the BUSINESS address is public information. I think the rules state Lori Peters PRIVATE information would not be posted. However the terms do not say a businesses address (such as birchbox, sample society, etc...) could not be posted. And since the picture with the address says CLEARLY it is from BOX MONTHLY and not lori peters, I would think it is not in violation of any such terms.


----------



## Nancy Thigpin (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=medium]I would like to ask for permission to print out the pictures of the boxes that were sent out to the ladies who did receive them. I will be mailing a letter including complaint forms and such to the NY Attorney General today and I think proof in pictures is a great asset to include in the packet of information I am sending out. If you do not mind me printing the pictures out to send to the NY attorney general please let me know. I also have screenshots I saved of her Facebook page when she was still selling the boxes because I figured she would be taking stuff down but if anyone else has any other screenshots of what she was doing before she started hiding all of it (such as the picture of the Sample Society box or links to buying the box or even a paypal screenshot of being charged for the box) please feel free to send that as well. After all the junk Lori has posted on here I am just wanting to be sure she gets shut down for good and also if she will not refund everyoneâ€™s money maybe a fine from the Attorney General will get her stopped and help in compensating others who received this box. I will remain online most of the day today because I am zealously interested in putting this scam artist out of work. Thanks ladies and have a lovely day.
> 
> ...


 You have my permission to use my photo!  I was pm'd by her last night stating she'd refund my money if I removed my comments here on this forum and asked you all to stop posting about her.  I may be wrong, but isn't it illegal to withhold a refund unless I remove a negative review or suggest one will be given if I do so?  She has previously refused refunding me up until this point but recently said she'd refund me if I sent all of the items back.  The list of items she stated she must receive back included items that weren't even in the box I received.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's not a violation of anything, and I am sure NYC police had a nice laugh- IF you actually contacted them. Where is the police report? Did you get a copy?



> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posting a box from a BUSINESS with the BUSINESS address is public information. I think the rules state Lori Peters PRIVATE information would not be posted. However the terms do not say a businesses address (such as birchbox, sample society, etc...) could not be posted. And since the picture with the address says CLEARLY it is from BOX MONTHLY and not lori peters, I would think it is not in violation of any such terms.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you report all this to Paypal?



> Originally Posted by *Nancy Thigpin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have my permission to use my photo!  I was pm'd by her last night stating she'd refund my money if I removed my comments here on this forum and asked you all to stop posting about her.  I may be wrong, but isn't it illegal to withhold a refund unless I remove a negative review or suggest one will be given if I do so?  She has previously refused refunding me up until this point but recently said she'd refund me if I sent all of the items back.  The list of items she stated she must receive back included items that weren't even in the box I received.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=medium]I would like to ask for permission to print out the pictures of the boxes that were sent out to the ladies who did receive them. I will be mailing a letter including complaint forms and such to the NY Attorney General today and I think proof in pictures is a great asset to include in the packet of information I am sending out. If you do not mind me printing the pictures out to send to the NY attorney general please let me know. I also have screenshots I saved of her Facebook page when she was still selling the boxes because I figured she would be taking stuff down but if anyone else has any other screenshots of what she was doing before she started hiding all of it (such as the picture of the Sample Society box or links to buying the box or even a paypal screenshot of being charged for the box) please feel free to send that as well. After all the junk Lori has posted on here I am just wanting to be sure she gets shut down for good and also if she will not refund everyoneâ€™s money maybe a fine from the Attorney General will get her stopped and help in compensating others who received this box. I will remain online most of the day today because I am zealously interested in putting this scam artist out of work. Thanks ladies and have a lovely day.
> 
> ...


 Please PM me if you would like information and I will gladly give that to you. I can email you the photos needed with address information blurred out.


----------



## Nancy Thigpin (Aug 6, 2012)

Last time I checked, nothing that has been posted fits this description.
  cyÂ·berÂ·bulÂ·ly
â€‚ [sahy-ber-bool-ee] Show IPA
verb (used without object), verb (used with object),cyÂ·berÂ·bulÂ·lied, cyÂ·berÂ·bulÂ·lyÂ·ing. 1. to bully online by sending or posting mean messages,usually anonymously: The 12-year-old had been cyberbulliedfor almost a year.
noun, plural cyÂ·berÂ·bulÂ·lies. 2. a person who does this.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 6, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]Legal definition[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cyberbullying is defined in legal glossaries as[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] actions that use information and communication technologies to support deliberate, repeated, and hostile behavior by an individual or group, that is intended to harm another or others.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] use of communication technologies for the intention of harming another person[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] use of internet service and mobile technologies such as web pages and discussion groups as well as instant messaging or SMS text messaging with the intention of harming another person.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Examples of what constitutes cyberbullying include communications that seek to intimidate, control, manipulate, put down, falsely discredit, or humiliate the recipient. The actions are deliberate, repeated, and hostile behavior intended to harm another. Cyberbullying has been defined by The National Crime Prevention Council: â€œwhen the Internet, cell phones or other devices are used to send or post text or images intended to hurt or embarrass another person.[2][3][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]A cyberbully may be a person whom the target knows or an online stranger. A cyberbully may be anonymous and may solicit involvement of other people online who do not even know the target.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberbullying[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]No one has set out to bully you. People have been scammed out of their money by your â€œcompanyâ€ and have come together to find a way to stop you from scamming other unsuspecting individuals. Furthermore no one is threatening you, defaming you, or falsely discrediting you. People were sent boxes of un-authorized products from a woman in NYC using the name BoxMonthly and NuttyKitty and Lori Peters. People were subjected to stress, worry and concern for their private information due to Box Monthlyâ€™s unorthodox business practices. The fact that YOU came to this board and told women to get a life, screw them, called them mean girls, and took their money and then refused to refund those monies without any lgal right to those funds shows who the bully really is. As stated I am taking legal actions by sending out the packet of information to the Attorney General in your state because it is the right of those who were mistreated by your company to be refunded.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I honestly have yet to understand what motivations you have by telling false information to the consumers on this board. At this point it would make a lot more sense to just come clean, wash your hands and start over. You were asked again and again by various members to provide proof of your business license and you have never done so. You stated that you added extras from other companyâ€™s monthly boxes to your boxes as â€œextrasâ€. Let me ask you a simple question on that. Those companies work very hard to curate those boxes. They work for months to work out deal with legitimate companies and pay various monies for advertising, promoting, products, employee salaries, customer support, etc. So do you find it ethical to make money off the backs of the men and women of those other companies? They did all the work but you wanted to profit from sending their product to your customers. I wonder how Birchbox would feel knowing they worked for months on a box just to find out their product samples were used illegally? I know if I worked as hard as they did to build a company and a good reputation I would not be pleased. So please file as many complaints with the NYPD (please tell Devin and Rick I said Hello) and they will not only see that you were not bullied in the least bit, but they will see the scam you ran on unsuspecting women and continue to run. I wonder who will be in trouble. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Good Day.[/SIZE]

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boxmonthly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This has been reported the NYC police department and they are keeping records of everything on here and will be contacting you.  This is harrassment and stalking and cyberbullying and illegal.  Posting addresses and private information is against the rules on this forum as well.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

What a debacle this has turned into! I'm feeling for all you ladies who wanted to venture into a new sub. I can't imagine anyone thought it would turn out this way. There's no stalking going on here, merely consumers taking action and wanting satisfaction. Good luck ladies and hope you're able to resolve everything.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *You have my permission to use any &amp; all photos that I have posted on this public forum.*
> 
> Please PM me if you would like other information and I will gladly give that to you.


 Thank you. I am putting together as much information as possible before mailing this into the Attorney General. I want to be sure I covered every base. I am writting the letter out now and explaining the entire mess as best as I can. Providing links and any communications I am allowed to. I have printed out pictures and Screen Shots of the Box Monthly paypal links, boxes sent, etc. After I get everything finished I will make 3 copies. One to fax over, 1 to mail over and 1 for my records. If anyone who had actually purchased one of these boxes would like to fax a complaint over to the Attorney Generals office it is very simple since the form is on the Attorney Generals website at the bottom of the page under Internet Bureau - File a Complaint - Download form.

This is not cyberbullying, it is consumer protection. Plain and simple


----------



## Paris1234 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't ususally get inolved in this type of forum, but this seems so out of hand I feel the need to comment.

First of all I was very pleased with my July Boxmonthly..The Pureology alone was worth more than I payed for the box.  This is a new company, give Lori a break.  She was trying to start a company in good faith and you're shutting her down. Have compassion for your fellow women, maybe one day you will start your own firm, and Karma is a witch as they say.

I hope you all have a nice day and find something more pleasurable to do with your time than trash Boxmonthly. Hug your children, take a walk in the park or focus on your own jobs.  If your goal was to put Lori out of business, I'm sure you've succeeded, so let it go.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Paris1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't ususally get inolved in this type of forum, but this seems so out of hand I feel the need to comment.
> 
> ...


 Interesting, wouldn't you say her questionable business practices and lack of professionalism are biting her in the butt....just like your karma comment. Consumers have a right to want satisfaction, answers, and refunds if standards are not being met. People..companies, whatever, don't stay in business if they're not pleasing the customer! Who in good conscience, is going to sit back and be complacent when they feel they were promised goods and they weren't delivered? Some of the ladies paid and never even received their boxes. If you can't meet industry standards and compete, or your products are subpar, you don't deserve to stay in business! There are a lot of already well established sampling programs available. If Boxmonthly was paying attention at all, they could have done a quick comparison before reselling some of those companies' items; does my box look as well thought out and comparable to say...a Birchbox(perfect, because didn't she resell some of their products?)..if the answer was no, refunds their monies and get a new business plan! Stop and think it through..jeez. Times are hard, we get it and we all have stuff going on, but that doesn't give anyone the right to scam someone!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is probably Lori or one of her friends. I doubt that she has so many customers that the single satisfied one would bother.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably Lori or one of her friends. I doubt that she has so many customers that the single satisfied one would bother.


 Lol'ed!


----------



## Paris1234 (Aug 6, 2012)

Box monthy barely had time to send out the first box before you started trashing the company. And I'm not saying you shouldn't voice your opinoion, but this is totally out of hand.  And a scam is premeditated.. Just because some of Box Monthly's clients aren't  pleased does not mean the business was a scam.   As far as the refunds, don't you have to return the items unused and normally wait a few weeks before the money is in your account.. Did you all send the boxes back the day you received them?


----------



## Pellen (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Paris1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't ususally get inolved in this type of forum, but this seems so out of hand I feel the need to comment.
> 
> ...


I haven't been involved in this thread either, but I have been reading along. You joined today, you are using this person's first name in a way that seems that you know her personally, and you are saying that you are a customer as well. If reviewing the box was the goal of this post then you made your point about a single product. After reading this full thread from beginning to end it seems like this one product ( the Pureology) is getting most of the attention from the owner, sending out the actual product box to a customer, talking about it's price point, etc, and now you are trying to put the focus on it as well. Sadly seeing all the pictures from the other customer's boxes truly makes me wonder if the Pureology was bought as bulk from another company because Pureology did not see them as up to par to be sold in stores, most of the product boxes individually are dented in the photos. My question to you is, why is questioning someones credibility as a company trashing said company? As the manager of a very small business that deals in the service field it would not hurt me in any way to answer a single question that has been asked of the owner of BoxMonthly or show the proof of our business licensing. Please keep this in mind as you read through; a legitimate business in a service providing field in the non cyber world would have no problem answering questions or having proof of licensing, they are posted within most business store fronts, it should be the same in the cyber world. No one has been a bully, they have asked questions, posted their photos, and informed others of their communications, but, the owner has threatened people in this forum on the other hand.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 6, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Did the owner decide to start a business? Yes. Did the owner knowingly accept money for products and services that she had no license to sell? It seems she did (no proof has been shown otherwise). Did she then block all communications with the consumers she sent unauthorized merchandise to? Yes she did. That is called pre-meditated. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If I purchase a box of high end products from say, Beautyfix for 49.99 and then go to the corner of my street and sell the products I received for the full retail value of those items I received I have scammed consumers and it was a premeditated move on my part. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The owner of Box Monthly may not have said in her head â€œI am going to scam women for money.â€ But by following the path she took, she did indeed â€œscamâ€ other women. Then instead of saying â€œOh man I messed up and I am so sorry.â€ She came to this forum and threatened the ladies on this board with lawsuits and called them names. Denial does not equal innocence and rudeness does not garner sympathy. [/SIZE]


----------



## Beautymomma (Aug 6, 2012)

> BoxÂ monthyÂ barely had time to send outÂ the firstÂ box before you started trashingÂ the company. And I'm not saying you shouldn't voice your opinoion, but thisÂ isÂ totally out of hand.Â  And a scam isÂ premeditated.. Just becauseÂ some ofÂ Box Monthly's clients aren't Â pleasedÂ does not meanÂ the business was a scam. Â  As far as the refunds, don't you have to return the items unused andÂ normally wait a few weeks before the money is in your account..Â Did you all send the boxes backÂ the day you received them?Â Â


 How is it ok to send people products when the company that makes them don't know? Because everyone got different products different amounts and it's because she made them in out of whatever she had lying around. That's not right as some stated above. Also she was promising customers a box that was never her own it was sample society's CEW box. How is that ok? Plus she was claiming to be best box sub in 2012. Lies started out people talking, boxes arriving started out people sharing their experiences with each other. As well as other issues. You can't just decide one day to start a company call a few places for some samples &amp; sit in your livingroom making boxes. What would had she done if 200 people had signed up for July? Was she ready for that? No she was randoming putting together &amp; sending out boxes whenever willy nilly without any legal right to do so. Maybe scam is to harsh of a word for some but that's how I would feel as a customer if I had been able to purchase a box before seeing all I seen of the lies and being blocked from contact with her on Facebook after asking legit questions. I don't see how any of it is ok. But hey glad you loved your box so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

I've caught up with the posts this morning as the owner of Box Monthly has filed a complaint with the owner of the forums. At this point in time I do not see any forms of harassment or bullying towards Box Monthly but I am seeing threats made by the owner of Box Monthly towards the members of Makeup Talk. A few things I'd like to point out.


The name of the owner is posted on her own website as well as on Facebook (which she originally linked on her website), her Twitter account (which she originally linked on her website), her YouTube account (also which she linked on her website). All the information posted here at Makeup Talk is public information posted by her on her public websites. What is NOT posted is her personal phone number.
I am asking members who posted and quoted the image of the box with her address to please blur out her address and/or remove that particular image.
Members have the right to talk about what actions they can take since they have not received a refund despite the owner of Box Monthly claiming she has refunded everyone involved. They have the right to state that she is making demands before refunds are made including the demand that this thread be removed before she refunds money (that is against the law as it constitutes blackmail).
I am going to request from members from talking to her directly as she is no longer is answering questions but merely calling the members of Makeup Talk mean girls and bullies as well as making threats. Essentially ignore her. I am not going to lock or delete this thread unless it gets out of hand. By not addressing her and keeping to the topic of your own issues with Box Monthly she can't say that you're harassing her, intimidating her or bullying her - just stick to the facts (as many of you have been).

My suggestion to those who have purchased a Box Monthly box and did not get a refund or a box is to file complaints with the New York Better Business Bureau, the New York Attorney General, the Federal Trade Commission and the New York City Consumer Affairs department and keep us informed. Links for you to use:

http://www.newyork.bbb.org/

http://www.ag.ny.gov/

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dca/html/home/home.shtml


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 6, 2012)

I messaged you Zadidol. The post wont let me edit it.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She doesn't own BestFriendBox.
> 
> ...


 Just fyi, I wouldn't trust this box either. I live about 30 minutes away from the address listed on their website and it's a gas company called Matrix Gas Corporation*.*


----------



## morre22 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just fyi, I wouldn't trust this box either. I live about 30 minutes away from the address listed on their website and it's a gas company called Matrix Gas Corporation*.*


 OMG That is crazy! So they are obviously lying! This 'company' is just proving more and more how untrustworthy they are!


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## maeiland (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't sub to this one. I haven't looked into it much. That is really strange though.


 I started searching for it and it seems to be new, started in April or May of this year, and even though there isn't a lot about it people do have some youtube reviews that seem ok. I may take a drive down there tomorrow to see what's up.


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, Bestfriendbox in now $45 a month, I was considering it a couple of months ago with Barkbox and it was only $35 then.  They are either ripping people off or they have mighty expensive doggy/kitty stuff.


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, Bestfriendbox in now $45 a month, I was considering it a couple of months ago with Barkbox and it was only $35 then.  They are either ripping people off or they have mighty expensive doggy/kitty stuff.


 Yikes! Just stick with BarkBox. I've been subbed to them for 3 months and they are definitely legit and awesome. Lol


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 7, 2012)

My puppies are loving Barkbox, and I subbed for 6 months so the price per box was $17 or $18 a month.  Much better than BestFriendBox.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! $45 a MONTH????


----------



## Elle Bee (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it's a group of business suites. Possibly, has lawyer offices and headquarters for an oil and gas company.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elle Bee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think it's a group of business suites. Possibly, has lawyer offices and headquarters for an oil and gas company.


 Perhaps but there are no suite numbers listed for either business.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Some buildings don't have suites. When we use to have our shop at our original location the building was like "8080 W _____ Ave" and there were no suite # or anything as we had a common mail box then mail was brought in and sorted into each store's personal box inside the building.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some buildings don't have suites. When we use to have our shop at our original location the building was like "8080 W _____ Ave" and there were no suite # or anything as we had a common mail box then mail was brought in and sorted into each store's personal box inside the building.


 I contacted the owner on facebook and she said they are now located in New York City.


----------



## morre22 (Oct 3, 2012)

I did not realize that Box Monthly opened back up for business.. But according to their site http://boxmonthly.com/ they are now open and have a paypal option of $12 per month + $ s&amp;h or $170 for a year. I hope no one goes through what several people already went through with this sub.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh geeze. Not again. Hopefully she learned her lesson from last time. IF she's now located in NY then I hope she has a business license in NY as well as a Dept of Revenue license since NY is one of those states that REQUIRES sales tax to be collected which is why Sample Society charges a tax as does Glossybox. (Birchbox does not because I think they built that into the cost of the boxes).


----------



## morre22 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh geeze. Not again. Hopefully she learned her lesson from last time. IF she's now located in NY then I hope she has a business license in NY as well as a Dept of Revenue license since NY is one of those states that REQUIRES sales tax to be collected which is why Sample Society charges a tax as does Glossybox. (Birchbox does not because I think they built that into the cost of the boxes).


 

I personally just think it should not be re opened; I think people have dealt with enough scams lately lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 3, 2012)

Zadi, it doesn't look like it. She is using those awful on home printed stickers and still has the confusing website


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 3, 2012)

I like how she is writing an ebook, too. Like writing an ebook is any different than writing a book in general. I wonder if she realizes that....you still have to write a book!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 3, 2012)

If you scroll down she lists other monthly box companies that are available as well. Don't really know why as wouldn't a company just try to sell their own stuff on their own page?! 

Then there's this:

*Thin Mint** - Here you spend $19.95 a month and get a box of chocolate covered mint cookies and the money is donated to the girl scouts. (OK, I made this one up. ) It does come in a box, but ask the girl scouts when they are in front of your local supermarket begging with their moms and donâ€™t eat the whole box or you wonâ€™t fit into the Intimints.*

??????


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 3, 2012)

...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

Lordy...here we go again..I feel bad for unsuspecting people who may get sucked into these scams.


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Jun 14, 2013)

Heads up.....guess who is selling an e book on how to start a monthly box ? Yes you so guessed it....

http://boxmonthly.com/


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 14, 2013)

Would it be fair to say, 'If you can't do, teach'?


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Jun 14, 2013)

lol


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Jun 14, 2013)

sorry did not mean to double post....

Shellymae


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think that was worthy of a couple double posts.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not so sure I would want her book for $5 or free even.

Her book is prob not writed that good, ya know.

Here is a writing from her site and not the book itself.

If this is like her wroted styles, then no good....

" I loved the Night Food Bars. Got me right to sleep. I bought two boxes. Bought one got one free.* You can get buy items on their website.*

*I* know my own writing was quite bad on porpoise (lol).

Maybe she thinks that writing a "e book" you do not need a proof reader?

Also, with her advertising so much crap on her own site, why does anyone want her box.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shellymae1970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up.....guess who is selling an e book on how to start a monthly box ? Yes you so guessed it....
> 
> http://boxmonthly.com/


 Holy. Sh*t.

I'm seeing this site for the very first time evah ~ please, please, PLEASE tell me it wasn't this bad at the beginning. 

I *think* she's listing all those sub box descriptions in some sort of sad way to either market her own sub (as in, "See? I've included MY box with these other totally legitimate boxes so I HAVE to be realz, too!") or to demonstrate that she knows what a sub box at least looks like (and is therefore qualified to write a book on the topic).


----------

